# معالم سياحية متنوعة ....متجدد



## Boutros Popos (24 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (24 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا بطرس

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## Boutros Popos (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*نهر النيل*








*مدينة القاهره*






*ابوالهول*
*تابوت من البازلت الاسود موجود بحجرة الدفن بالهرم الاكبر والذي كان به مومياء الملك خوفو*














_*الاهرامات الثلاثة وبجوارها الهريمات الثلاثة الصغيرة الخاصة بزوجات الملك*_








هرم الملك خفرع و ابو الهول







طريق الكباش الاقصر 

*مدينة أسوان* 

*التاريخ *

*ظهرت أهمية هذا الإقليم في عصر الدولة القديمة؛ لتأمين الحدود الجنوبية، فكان مركزًا لتجميع الجيوش حينما حاول ملوك الدولة الوسطى*
*مد سلطانهم جنوبًا.*
*لعبت دورًا خاصًا أثناء جهاد المصريين لطرد الهكسوس. *
*في عصر البطالمة نالت جزيرة "فيلة" - موطن عبادة الإله إيزيس - الكثير من اهتمامهم فأكملوا معبدها الكبير. *
*في عصر الرومان تم إنشاء المعابد على الطراز المصري القديم للتقرب من المصريين، فأنشأ الإمبراطور تراجان *
*معبدًا صغيرًا في جزيرة فيلة. *
*عند انتشار المسيحية أصبحت دينًا رسميًا في القرن الخامس الميلادي، وتحولت المعابد المصرية إلى كنائس، *
*وكانت جزيرة فيلة مركزًا لأحد الأسقفيات، وانتشرت المسيحية منها جنوبًا إلى بلاد النوبة. *
*ثم انتشر الإسلام منذ بدء ظهوره؛ حيث عُثر على شواهد مكتوبة بالخط الكوفي يرجع تاريخها إلى أوائل القرن الأول الهجري. *
*ازدهرت أسوان في العصر الإسلامي فكانت في القرن العاشر الميلادي طريقًا إلى (عيزاب) على ساحل البحر الأحمر؛ حيث تبحر*
*السفن إلى الحجاز، واليمن، والهند. *
*كانت مركزًا ثقافيًا هامًا في القرن السادس والسابع الهجري، وكان بها ثلاث مدارس أقدمها مدرسة أسوان،*
*والمدرسة السيفية، والمدرسة النجمية في أسوان. *
*أنشأ محمد علي فيها أول مدرسة حربية في مصر 1837*

*المناطق والمعالم الأثرية *
*المعالم الأثرية القديمة بمدينة أسوان :*
*معالم مدينة أسوان :*
*جزيرة الفنتين :*
*كانت من أقوى الحصون على حدود مصر الجنوبية وتقع حاليا مقابل فندق "كتراكت" وكان معبودها *

*الإله "خنوم" وهو على شكل رأس كبش ومن الأفضل أخي السائح أن ترى بنفسك وتتجول في الجزيرة قبل أن تبدأ بزيارة معابدها ومتحفها .*

*معابد الجزيرة :*
*يوجد بالجزيرة بقايا من معابد حجرية من العصور المختلفة ويظهر على بوابة إحدى قاعات المعبد الجنوبية نقوشا تمثل*
*الإسكندر الثاني على هيئة ملك مصري وهو يقدم القرابين للآلهة المختلفة .*

*مقياس النيل :*
*ويرجع تاريخه إلى العصر الروماني وتظهر عليه مقاييس فيضان النيل باللغات اليونانية الديموقراطية والعربية وكان مستعملا إلى وقت قريب.*


*جزيرة أجيليكا :*
*وتحتضن معبد وآثار فيلة التي أغرقتها مياه النيل وقد تم فك معبد فيلة وأعيد تجميعه فوق الجزيرة التي تبعد بمسافة 500 متر*
*من موقع معابد فيلة كما أنه يتم عرض الصوت والضوء في معابد فيلة بجميع اللغات المختلفة .*

*جزيرة أمون:*
*وهي جزيرة صغيرة أقيم عليها فندق سياحي .*

*مقابر النبلاء :*
*وهي مقابر صخرية تقع على الضفة الغربية لأسوان وهذه المقابر كانت لحكام مدينة أسوان والفنتين وهي منحوتة في الصخر*
*الرملي وترجع إلى العصور القديمة وللمقابر أهمية تاريخية تضعها في صدارة المقابر بصعيد مصر ومن أهميتها مقبرتي (ميخو وسابني) *
*كما تعطي فكرة عن الطراز المعماري للمقابر وكذلك للألقاب والوظائف التي تقلدها حكام الجنوب. وقد أوضحت النقوش التي كتبت*
*على جدران هذه المقابر الدور الذي قام به هؤلاء الأمراء في حماية البلاد أو في القيام برحلات داخل أفريقيا .*

*دير الأنبا سمعان :*
*يعود تاريخه إلى القرن السادس الميلادي وهو من أكمل الأديرة القبطية العريقة ويضم بين جنباته كنيسة لازالت رسومها تمثل صور للسيد المسيح والقديسين .*

*المسلة الناقصة :*
*هي مسلة ضخمة لم يتم قطعها ويبلغ طولها حوالي41 متر تقريبا وطول ضلع القاعدة حوالي 4 أمتار ووزنها 117 طن *
*وترجع أهميتها إلى توضيح أساليب قطع المسلات القديمة كما توضح مدى المجهود والوسائل التي كان يلجأ إليها*
*المصريون القدماء في سبيل نحت هذه المسلات .*



*معابد فيلة :*
*تقع جنوب مدينة أسوان وخزان أسوان وتم نقل مجموعة المعابد إلى الجزيرة ذات منسوب مرتفع عن المياه وتم النقل ضمن مشاريع إنقاذ آثار النوبة .*

*



*

*ويرجع اسم فيلة أو فيلاي إلى اللغة اليونانية التي تعني (الحبيبة) أو (الحبيبات) أما الاسم العربي لها فهو (أنس الوجود) *
*نسبة لأسطورة أنس الوجود في قصص ألف ليلة وليلة. أما الاسم المصري القديم والقبطي فهو (بيلاك) وبيلاخ ويعني الحد أو*
*النهاية لأنها كانت آخر حدود مصر في الجنوب. ومجموعة العبادة كرست لعبادة الإله إيزيس غير أن الجزيرة احتوت على*
*معابد لحتحور وأمنحتب وغيرها من المعابد .*

*معابد النوبة القديمة :*
*آثار بلاد النوبة: يطلق اسم النوبة على الأرض الواقعة من جنوب الشلال الأول للنيل بأسوان حتى منطقة دنقلة بعد الشلال*
*الرابع بالسودان وتم ضم هذه المنطقة بعضا من المعابد التي دخلت الخدمة والبعض الآخر في مرحلة التطوير وهي *
*(معبد الدكة، الدر، السبوع، وعمدا، المحرقة، وقصر ابريم، ومقبرة بانوت، ومقبرة أبو عودة) .*

*معبد كلابشة :*
*ويرجع تاريخ بنائه إلى عهد الإمبراطور الروماني أكتافيوس أغسطس (30 ق. م.) وقد تم نقله من موقعه الأصلي على البر الغربي للنيل وأعيد*
*بنائه بالقرب من موقع السد العالي وهو أكبر المعابد المشيدة من الحجر الرملي بالنوبة كما تحمل جدرانه نصوصا ونقوشا تمثل المصرية إيزيس وأوزوريس .*

*معبد بيت الوالي:*
*معبد منحوت في الصخر بين المعابد الخمسة التي بناها رمسيس الثاني في النوبة ويحتوي على فناء وصالة للأعمدة ومقصورة محلاة بنقوش*
*ونصوص متعددة الألوان وبه كذلك مناظر حربية تمثل الملك في ميدان القتال .*

*ومن المعابد الصغيرة التي توجد في النوبة القديمة معبد الدكة - معبد الدر - منطقة السبوع وعمدا - معبد عمدا - معبد المحرقة *
*آثار ابريم - معبد بنوت - مقبرة أبو عودة - معبد أبو سمبل الكبير - معبد أبو سمبل الصغير .*

*معالم مدينة أبوسمبل*
*معبد أبو سمبل الكبير (رمسيس الثاني) :*
*وهو من آثار فرعون مصر رمسيس الثاني التي شيدها في بلاد النوبة مكان أكملها بناءا وأوفرها حظا في الجمال الفني ..*
*ويبلغ ارتفاع واجهة المعبد 33 مترا وعرضها 38 مترا وتحرس الواجهة أربع تماثيل ضخمة للملك رمسيس الثاني جالسا*
*على عرشه مرتديا التاج المزدوج لمصر العليا والسفلى تتوسطها بوابة المعبد وقد خصص هذا المعبد لعبادة الإله (رع خور أختي) *
*إله الشمس المشرقة وتصور إحدى اللوحات الضخمة معركة قادش بين رمسيس الثاني والحيثيين وفي نهاية المعبد *
*على عمق 65 متر يوجد قدس الأقداس أربعة تماثيل للإله رع حور أختي آمون رع بتاح والملك رمسيس الثاني. *
*ومن المعجزات الفلكية حول أشعة الشمس على هذا التمثال مرتين كل عام الأول 22 فبراير بمناسبة جلوسه على العرش،*
*والثانية 22 أكتوبر بمنسبة ذكرى مولده .*

*



*

*معبد أبو سمبل الصغير :*
*يقع شمال المعبد الكبير وقد شيده رمسيس الثاني تكريما وتخليدا لزوجته المحبوبة نفرتاري ولإله الحب والموسيقى *
*والجمال (حتحور) ويمتاز المعبد بجمال رسومه وضوح ألوانه رغم صغر حجمه مقارنة بالمعبد الكبير. وكما بدأ إدخال *
*مشروع الصوت والضوء بمعبدي أبو سمبل .*

*معالم مدينة كوم امبو :*
*معبد كوم أمبو :*
*يقع المعبد على ربوة عالية تشرف على النيل ويرجع تاريخه إلى عصر البطالمة كذلك توجد مقابر الدولة القديمة *
*في شمال مدينة كوم أمبو وهي تبعد عن المدينة حوالي 45 كم شمال أسوان وقد تم إنشاء المعبد عام 180 ق. م.*
*لعبادة الآلهة (سبك وحورس) ويعد هذا المعبد فريدا في تركيبه المعماري لأنه يقوم على محورين يمثل كل منهما قائما بذاته*
*كما تم عمل مشروع إضاءة متكامل لإنارة المعبد ليلا *
*



*

*معالم مدينة ادفو *
*معبد إدفو :*
*يقع على بُعد 123 كم شمال مدينة أسوان في مدينة إدفو وهو من أجمل المعابد المصرية ويتميز بضخامة بنائه وروعته *
*ويرجع تاريخ بناؤه إلى العصر البطلمي وقد خصص المعبد لعبادة الإله (حورس بحدتي) حيث تصور جدرانه قصة حورس وانتقامه من عمه ست .*



*أثار منطقة الكاب :*
*ويرجع اسم المدينة إلى آلهة المدينة الرئيسية (نخبت) وهي على هيئة طائر العقاب وكان الاعتقاد السائد أن الآلهة*
*تساعد على الولادة الملكية وتحتوي المنطقة على العديد من المقابر منها:*
*- مقبرة النبلاء .*
*- مقبرة باحري .*
*- مقبرة أحمس ابن أبانا .*
*- مقبرة رني .*
*- مقبرة سيتاو .*
*بالإضافة إلى المعابد الصغيرة ومنها معبد امنحوتب الثالث - هيكل تحوت - المعبد البطلمي*

*الاثار الاسلامية*
*مسجد الطابيا باسوان :*
*مسجد العمرى بادفو:*
*أحد أشهر الآثار الإسلامية في القرن الثامن الهجري في العصر المملوكي الشركسي بمصر في عهد السلطان برقوق.. *
*أخيراً امتدت إليه يد التطوير والترميم إلي قائمة المزارات السياحية الهامة*

*السد العالي== :*
*هو معجزة هندسية من معجزات القرن العشرين ويعد واحدًا من أكبر السدود في العالم والذي أقيم لحماية مصر*
*من الفيضانات العالية التي كانت تفيض على البلاد وتُغرق مساحات واسعة فيها، أو تضيع هدرًا في البحر المتوسط*

*



*

*يبلغ طوله 3600 متر، وأقصى ارتفاع له فوق قاع النهر 111 متراً، أما عرضه فيصل إلى 40 متراً عند القمة. وترجع قصة بناء السد العالي*
*إلى قيام ثورة 23 يوليو 1952؛ حيث بدأت فكرة إنشاء السد العالي عند أسوان بما يكفل لمصر تزويدها بتصرف ثابت يسمح بالتوسع الزراعي*
*وحمايتها من الفيضانات العالية، وفي نفس الوقت مدّها بطاقة كهربائية تكون الركيزة الأساسية للتنمية الزراعية، والصناعية .*
*بعد أبحاث عديدة اختير السد لكونه من النوع الركامي مزوداً بنواة صماء قاطعة للمياه، ويبعد السد العالي عن مدينة أسوان بحوالي 20 كم جنوبا .*

*==خزان أسوان== :*
*يقع الخزان جنوب مدينة أسوان وقد تم تشييده عام 1902 ميلادية وكان بناؤه إيذانا ببدء الري بالبلاد وقد تم تعليته*
*مرتين الأولى عام 1912 والثانية عام 1933 ويحتوي على 180 بوابة للتحكم في تصرف المياه وأنشأت محطة كهرباء*
*خزان أسوان الأولى عام 1953 كما أنشأت محطة كهرباء خزان أسوان الثانية 1985 .*

*==متحف النوبة== :*

*ترجع فكرة إنشائه إلى الخمسينيات عندما بدأ برنامج إنقاذ آثار النوبة بعمل دراسة لحصر الأماكن التي يجب تسجيلها عمليا*
*وهندسيا وتلك التي يمكن أن تجري فيها عمليات النقل .*
*كانت البداية بمعبد أبو سمبل الذي تم فكه ونقله إلى مكانه الحالي، ثم توالت عمليات الإنقاذ لباقي المعابد في نفس الوقت التي كانت*
*تجري فيها عمليات حفر وتنقيب واسعة في المناطق التي من المنتظر أن تغمرها مياه البحيرة؛ مما أسفر عن اكتشاف آلاف القطع الأثرية*
*التي يرجع بعضها إلى الفترة ما قبل التاريخ، وقد تم إيداع هذه الاكتشافات في المخازن على أن يتم إنشاء متحف لتعرض وتحكي*
*المراحل المختلفة لتاريخ بلاد النوبة، وليكون بمثابة نموذج مصغر لأوجه الحياة بها قبل أن تغمرها مياه النهر .*

*ومرة أخرى تتبنى منظمة اليونسكو حملة دولية للإسهام في بناء المتحف، وفي عام 1986 تم وضع حجر الأساس للمشروع. *
*واستغرق بناؤه نحو عشر سنوات وتم افتتاحه في نوفمبر سنة 1997 .*

*وأهم ما يميز متحف النوبة:-*


*هذا الموقع الفريد بين سلسلة التلال الجنوبية الشرقية من نهر النيل، وعلى الطريق المؤدي إلى مطار أسوان على ربوة مرتفعة *
*من الحجر الرملي والصخور الجرانيتية التي تتميز بتكويناتها المتدرجة، والتي استغلت في العرض الخارج للتماثيل كبيرة الحجم *
*وأنشطة أهل النوبة المتمثلة من خلال قرية نوبية صغيرة وسط حدائق تكسوها النباتات المصرية الأصل، كما حفرت قنوات *
*وبحيرات ترمز إلى نهر النيل من المنبع إلى المصب، ومجموعة جنادل توضح العلاقة بين النهر والقرى النوبية علاوة *
*على مسرح مكشوف تعرض عليه فنون الفولكلور النوبي، وكهف يوجد على جدرانه مجموعة من رسوم ل*****ات ما قبل التاريخ .*


*كوبري أسوان المعلق*



*يبلغ طول الكوبري بمداخله 2500 متر، وعرضه 24 م (عبارة عن طريق مزدوج بأربع حارات)، الجزء المعلق بالكوبري 500 متر، حمولته 70 طن. *

*يبعد الكوبري حوالي 10 كم شمال مدينة أسوان، عدد الأبراج 2 بارتفاع 51 متر من سطح الكوبري العلوي. *

*ويهدف إنشاء الكوبري إلى:*


*ربط شرق النيل بغربه والذي يصل إلى توشكى وأبو سمبل. *
*إنشاء طريق بري جديد غرب النيل. *
*الربط بين محافظات الوجه القبلي والناحية الغربية. *
*إنشاء مدينة أسوان الجديدة بغرب النيل وربطها بالشرق. *
*تخفيف ضغط المرور على خزان أسوان والسد العالي*


*بوابة المتولي*​
*أحد معالم مصر الاسلامية*

*



*





*هرم الملك زوسر ويطلق عليه الهرم المدرج وهو موجود بمنطقة سقارة*

*القناع الذهبي للملك*
*توت عنخ آمون*
*



*
​


----------



## Boutros Popos (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*اسوان عام1865*
*



*

*جزء من الآثار الفرعونية فى أسوان وهى غارقة*
*



*
*النوبه 1905 - مصر *
*



*
*سد اسوان وقت الانشاء 1900 - مصر*
*



*


*



*
*قصر البارون بمصر الجديدة*






*الاقصر*​
*



​**






​*


----------



## Boutros Popos (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مدينة الكويت هي مدينة السياحة الترفيهية، حيث توفر لزائريها الخدمات الترفيهية المختلفة التي تدير غالبيتها وتنظمها شركة المشروعات السياحية بالتعاون مع الشركات المحلية.​ 
المدينة الترفيهية:
وتبرز المدينة الترفيهية في المقدمة فهي أكبر المرافق الترفيهية في الكويت وإحدى أهم المدن الترفيهية في الشرق الأوسط، وتقع المدينة في منطقة الدوحة وتبلغ مساحتها مليون متر مربع، وتضم في أقسامها المتنوعة أحدث وسائل وأشكال الترفيه في العالم، وتشرع أبوابها لمختلف
الشرائح العمرية.​ 
الواجهة البحرية:
ولعل أهم ما يلفت نظر السياح منطقة الواجهة البحرية بما تضمه من إمكانيات سياحية كبيرة ومتنزهات ونوافير وأندية ومسارح ومطاعم ومتحف للمراكب ومعرض للأحياء المائية، بجانب ما توفره من فنون الفلكلور الشعبي والمقاهي التي تجسد الحنين إلى الماضي وتراث الآباء والأجداد.
ويمتد مشروع الواجهة البحرية مسافة 21 كم ويشتمل على 12 مركزا للخدمة ويضم أبراج الكويت والجزيرة الخضراء ومجمع أحواض السباحة ونادي الشعب البحري ونادي رأس الأرض ونادي اليخوت.​ 
مدينة الألعاب المائية (الأكوابارك):
صرح ترفيهي سياحي هام أقيم على مساحة 74 ألف متر مربع بمحاذاة البحر، وخصص للألعاب المائية المتنوعة، حيث المنحدرات المائية السريعة وأحواض الكيمكازي والأمواج الاصطناعية وغيرها.​ 
النافورة الموسيقية:
تعتبر الرابعة من نوعها في العالم من حيث الضخامة وتعدد الأحواض والنوافير، وتقع قرب صالة التزلج وتضم ثلاثة أحواض متدرجة تشمل 220 نافورة تتيح التمتع بمشاهدة المياه الملونة الراقصة على أنغام موسيقية ممتعة، حيث ترقص مياهها بالألوان الزاهية على الألحان الموسيقية.​ 
نادي اليخوت: 
يوفر لرواده متعة حقيقية لراكبي اليخوت فهو يحوي حوضا كبيرا للرسو صمم بطريقة هندسية فريدة لصد الرياح العاتية ويتسع لرسو نحو 300 قارب.​ 
صالة التزلج:
لهواة التزلج والاستمتاع بمباريات هوكي الجليد وتصل الحرارة فيها إلى تسع درجات تحت الصفر خلال أشهر الصيف، كما تتيح لروادها مشاهدة الفرق الاستعراضية على الجليد.
وتعتبر هذه الصالة صرحا رياضيا هو الأول من نوعه في منطقة الشرق الأوسط، وتبلغ مساحتها الإجمالية 8398 مترا مربعا، وتنقسم إلى صالتين، الصالة الأولمبية وهي الكبرى وصالة النساء والأطفال، والصالة مجهزة بجميع الخدمات الصحية والتدريبية والأمنية وبجميع مستلزمات التزلج.​ 
الجزيرة الخضراء: 
وهذه الجزيرة تزحف بالكويت داخل البحر حيث توجد فيها بحيرة مخصصة للسباحة وألعاب متنوعة، والجزيرة اصطنعتها شركة المشروعات السياحية قرب أبراج الكويت على مساحة بحرية تبلغ 750 ألف متر مربع، بقطر نصف كيلومتر ويربطها بالبر ممر طوله 134 مترا.
وتشتمل الجزيرة على جميع الخدمات الترفيهية لمختلف الأعمار، وتضم برجا سياحيا ارتفاعه 35 مترا وقلعة ترويحية للأطفال مجهزة بخنادق وشلالات مائية والملف الحلزوني الذي يخترقه طريق لولبي.​ 
من أبرز المعالم الكويتيه ما يلي:​ 
مجلس الأمة​ 




​ 
الجزيرة الخضراء​ 




​ 
فندق ماريوت الجديد​ 




​ 
برج التحرير​ 




​ 
سوق شرق​ 




​ 

<FONT face="Century Gothic" color=blue size=5>السياحة الترفيهية:


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود راااااااائع يا بطرس 
ميررررررسى ليك على المعلومات  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ارووجة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع راااائع يستحق التقييم
في انتظار المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## كوك (25 سبتمبر 2009)

_*روعه جدا يا بطرس*_

_*موضوع جميل جدا *_
_*ويسوع يباركك*_​


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود جميل جدا شكرا الرب معاااك​


----------



## Boutros Popos (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى على مروركم جميعاً
و على تشجيعكم
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## Boutros Popos (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*معالم فرنسا السياحية*​ 

*برج إيفل *​ 
*



*​ 
*لعله أول صورة تعبر ذهن الواحد منا حين يُذكر اسم باريس، والبرج عبارة عن تركيبة هندسية معمارية من الحديد أطلق عليها إسم بانيه المهندس الكسندر غوستاف إيفل, وانتهى العمل فيه عام 1889 بعد مضى اكثر من عامين، وكان قد تم تشييده بمناسبة المعرض الكونى الأول. وظل يعتبر أعلى ما بناه الإنسان لمدة 40 عاما (حتى بناء الأمباير ستيت بلدنغ فى نيويورك)، وقد اثار بناء البرج حينها كثير من اللغط والإحتجاجات. إذ أعتبره عدد من الكتاب والفنانين تشويها لتناسقية وجمال العاصمة, وهو حاليا من أكثر المعالم السياحية التى يزورها السواح من مختلف انحاء العالم (قرابة الأربعة مليون زائر سنويا), ويتكون هيكل البرج الضخم من 15 الف قطعة من الصلب ، ويزن قرابة الـ 7000 طن ، بالإضافة الى انه يلزم حوالى 50 طنا من الطلاء لدهنه . ولقد احتفلت العاصمة منذ سنوات بمرور قرن على إقامته إحتفالا كبيرا, ويقع الطابق الأول من البرج البالغ إرتفاعه 300 متر على إرتفاع 57 مترا وفيه المتحف السمعى البصرى المخصص لقصة تشييده ، بالإضافة الى العديد من الصور والوثائق ، ويوجد فى الطايق الثانى (الذى يقع على إرتفاع 115 متر) عدد من المطاعم ومحلات بيع التحف التذكارية . اما الطابق الثالث و الأخير فيقع على إرتفاع 274 متر ، وفيه متحف يضم مكتب المهندس إيفل . ويمكنك من هذا الطابق ، حين يكون الطقس صحوا ، إلقاء نظرة (بانورامية) على باريس والتمكن من رؤية أماكن تقع على بعد 60 كيلومترا, وفى البرج عدد من المصاعد الكهربائية التى تمكنك من زيارة طوابقه الثلاثة (مقابل تسعيرة دخول) ، إلا انه يمكنك الصعود مجانا على الأقدام بركوب الـ 1653 درجة ... ويوجد تحت البرج تمثال نصفى مذهب صغير لمهندسه الكسندر غوستاف إيفل, ومن الطريف أن إختراع البرق واللاسلكى ، وأرتفاع البرج ، أنقذاه من الفك والإنتهاء فى مصانع صهر الحديد ... فأرتفاعه جعل منه هوائيا ممتازا مكّن من إستغلاله فى البث الإذاعى (1918) ثم البث المرئي التليفزيونى (1957), ولا يعنى وزن البرج الثقيل عدم (رشاقته) ، فثقله على الأرض لا يتجاور الـ 4 كيلوغرام للسنتيمتر المربع ، ولقد خضع فى الثمانينات الى عملية إنقاص وزن فقد فيها 4 طن. وتتم إضاءة البرج داخليا (داخل هيكله نفسه) منذ سنة 1986، وكانت تتم قبلها بتسليط الأضواء عليه من الخارج, وأخيرا بإستطاعتك زيارة برج إيفل الواقع فى واحد من أجمل ميادين العاصمة (ميدان تروكاديرو) فى جميع أيام الأسبوع من الساعة التاسعة والنصف صباحا وحتى منتصف الليل (صيفا). ومن الساعة التاسعة والنصف صباحا وحتى الحادية عشر مساءا فى بقية فصول العام.*​ 
*قوس النصر *​ 
*



*​ 
*بدأ العمل فى قوس النصر L'Arc de Triomphe فى بداية القرن التاسع عشر، وأراده نابليون بونابرت رمزا يخلد إنتصارات الجيوش الإمبراطورية. إلا أن إنجازه الفعلي تم سنة 1836 ايام لوي فيليب Louis Philippe, وقام بتصميم القوس الذى يبلغ إرتفاعه 49,50 متر المهندس شالغران على هضبة (شايو) ليكّون مركز نجمة تنطلق منها خمس جادات رئيسية ، أضيفت اليها فيما بعد ، أثناء إعادة تخطيط العاصمة على يد البارون هوسمان سبع جادات كبري (1854), ويحمل القوس على واجهاته عدد من المنحوتات ، أشهرها المرسيلية ، وهى من أعمال النحّات رود ، ويحيط بأعلاه نحت لمئات الجنود بإرتفاع مترين, وإزداد عمق الرمز معني ، بسقوط جندى فى المكان فى (11 نوفمبر 1920)، ومنذها وعلى تمام الساعة السادسة والنصف تماما تجدد مجموعة من المحاربين القدامي إشعال لهب الجندى المجهول فى حفل رسمى, وبإمكانك عبور النفق (تحت ساحة شارل ديغول ، وهو الاسم المطلق على الميدان ) للوصول الى القوس ، كما يمكنك زيارة المتحف الصغير الموجود داخله ، أو الصعود الى السطح لإلقاء نظرة تتبين لك من خلالها مدى جمال الساحات المحيطة به ، وسيمكنك من ناحية رؤية المنظور الكامل لجادة الشانزاليزيه الممتدة حتى ميدان الكونكورد وحدائق التويلرى الواقعة خلفه ، وفى الإتجاه المعاكس رؤية جادة لا جرانت أرمى La Grande Armée الممتدة حتى منطقة لاديفانص La Défense حيث يوجد قوس لاديفانص الكبير. *​ 

*الشانزاليزيه *​ 
*



*​ 

*إذا كان اسم برج إيفل هو اول ما يعبر المخيلة عند نطق إسم باريس ، فإن جادة الشانزاليزيه هى أكثر ما يرسخ فى الذاكرة ساعة مغادرة المدينة ، فهى دون مبالغة من أجمل الجادات فى العالم ، إن لم تكن أجملها على الإطلاق,وحين تسير فى تلك الجادة الواسعة الرحبة والجميلة ، فستسمع كل لغات الأرض ، وترى جميع أجناس البشر .... فالمكان مميز بوجه خاص، ولا مثيل له, والجادة دون شك، واحدة من أحلى واجهات ياريس العديدة والمتمايزة، التى يزورها الناس فى جميع الفصول ، وتغمرها الحياة ليلا ونهارا. ولا تعد ولا تحصي فيها المحلات من جميع الأنواع، بالإضافة الى المقاهى الكبيرة (وبعضها مشهور دوليا)، والمطاعم ودور العرض السينمائية والمسارح ، والمصارف ومكاتب شركات الطيران ومعارض بيع السيارات ... وفى الجادة مثلا اكبر محلين لبيع الإسطوانات واشرطة الفيديو (الفناك وفيرجن) ومحل اعرق العطور الفرنسية (غيرلان) واكبر محل للعطور فى العاصمة (سيفورا), أما بيوت الأزياء الكبرى، فأختارت الجادات والشوارع القريبة والمتاخمة للشنزاليزيه مكانا لها, والجادة محل المظاهرات الرسمية والشعبية بالدرجة الأولى، ففيها يقام العرض العسكري السنوي، تخليدا لذكرى سقوط سجن الباستيل (وتنطق الباستي بالفرنسية) في 14 يوليو 1892، وفيها تنتهى كل عام جميع المظاهرات الرياضية الكبرى (كسباق الدرجات وماراثون باريس), وفيها أيضا يلتقى الفرنسيين للإحتفالات الشعبية (كليلة رأس السنة التى احتشد فيها اكثر من مليون شخص للإحتفال بنهاية عام 2000، وقرابة المليون واربعمائة ألف شخص يوم فازت فرنسا ببطولة العالم لكرة القدم فى يوليو 1998), وهى ككل ركن من أركان المدينة ذات تاريخ عريق، ففى سنة 1667 تم تمديم (المنظور) البادئ فى حديقة التويلرى.. إلا أن المكان لم يأخذ إسمه الحالي قبل سنة 1709، وظل يعتبر فى نهاية القرن 18 كمكان غير آمن ولا آهل... وحين قام البلاط بمنحه للمدينة عام 1828، تم رصفه وإضائته بالمصابيح الغازية... ثم ولسبب غير واضح، إختارته المؤسسات التجارية مقرا لها، ليصبح مكان نزهة الأرستقراطية الباريسية المفضل, ويبلغ عرض الجادة 71 مترا. إلا أنها ليست أكثر جادات باريس عرضا، فعرض جادة فوش القريبة يبلغ 120 مترا.*
*وتنطلق جادة الشانزاليزية من ميدان الكونكورد وتنتهى فى ميدان شارل ديغول عند قوس النصر، ويمكننا إعتبارها مقسمة الى قسمين : من ميدان الكونكورد الى جزيرة دوران الشنزاليزية ، التى تعبرها جادة شهيرة أخرى هى (ماتينيون). ثم من جزيرة الدوران الى قوس النصر.*
*القسم الأول : ويوجد به ميدان كليمانصو Place Clémenceau الذى يقود الى القصرين الكبير والصغير Petit Palais et Grand Palais (بنيا بمناسبة معرض 1900 الكونى) والى قصر الإكتشاف Palais de la Découverte. والقصر الصغير هو الآن مقر متحف باريس للفنون الجميلة Musée des Beaux-Arts de la ville de Paris أما قصر الإكتشاف فيضم متحف للتبسيط العلمي، وقبة سماوية Planétarium.*
*القسم الثانى : يكاد يكون تجاريا بالكامل ، وفيه عدد من المقاه الباريسية الشهيرة وملهى (الليدو) المعروف ، وعدد من المحلات التجارية المتنوعة والمختلفة. *​ 

*بومبيدو *​ 
*



*​ 

*يقع مركز جورج بومبيدو للفنون والثقافة (والمركز معروف بإسم بوبور ، ويستقبل قرابة الـ 30 الف زائر يوميا) فى قلب باريس التاريخى ، غير بعيد عن حي ليهال وفى منطقة مخصصة كلها للمشاة, وكان الرئيس الفرنسي الراحل جورج بومبيدو (1911-1974) قد قرر سنة 1969 إقامة مركز ثقافى هام فى منطقة بوبور - وبوبور أسم حي كان يقع داخل باريس ويرجع الى عهد فيليب أوغوست - ، فتم عرض المشروع على شكل عطاء عالمى شاركت فيه قرابة 45 دولة تقدمت بـ 650 مشروع معمارى ، وبدأ العمل فى شهر أبريل 1972 حسب مشروع المهندسين رينزو بيانو الإيطالي و ريتشارد روجرز البريطانى وأستمر قرابة الخمس سنوات ، وبالتحديد حتى 31/01/1977 حيث تم إفتتاح المركز رسميا, ويشغل المبنى مساحة تقارب الألف متر مربع ، ويعتبر (تثويرا) لمفهوم المعمارية المدنية التقليدى ، فهو يضع ما يوجد عادة (فى الداخل) خارج هيكلية المبنى ذاته . أى أن أنابيب التهوية ، والكهرباء والمصاعد الكهربائية والسلالم الآلية ظاهرة ، وتأخذ مكانها بوضوح على واجهات التركيبة الهيكلية المعدنية للمبنى. وتتميز كل واحدة منها بلون معين ( وبحيث يزيد التواجد الخارجى لتلك الملحقات من حجم مساحة الحيز الداخلى ويسهّل عمليات تقسيم قاعاته حسب احتياجات المعارض التى تقام فيه ), وتتمايز انابيب الملحقات البادية على الواجهة ، فاللون الأزرق لأنابيب التهوية ، والأصفر للكهرباء والأخضر للمياه .... ويطبق نفس التمييز بإستخدام الألوان على تقسيم نشاطات المركز، فالأصفر للأماكن المشتركة ، والأخضر للمكتبة العامة والأحمر للمتحف الوطنى للفن الحديث, ويضم المركز من ضمن ما يضمه هذا المتحف الهام الذى يشغل الطوابق الثلاثة العليا والذى يهتم بعرض أهم الأعمال الفنية البارزة لبعض مدارس وفناني القرن العشرين ( بيكاسو - ماتيس - كاندنسكى - كليه ... ومدارس التكعيبية - الوحوش -...) بالإضافة الى تخصيص مواسم كاملة للتركيز على اعمال فنان معين أو التركيز على فنون وثقافة بلد ما, وعلى الرغم من تفرد معمارية المركز، فأنه يظل تابعا لمفهوم المعمارية الفرنسية التقليدى، فهو تركيبة معدنية (كبرج إيفل) يبلغ وزنها 10 طن (مقابل 7 طن فى برج إيفل), وتضم مكتبة المركز اكثر من مليون كتاب ووثيقة وميكروفيلم... ومعامل لتعليم معظم اللغات (مجانا)، ومكتبة وثائق سمعية بصرية. ويمكنك من العثور فى المكتبة على عدد لابأس به من الكتب والصحف العربية, ويوجد فى المركز ايضا (معهد بحوث التوافق الصوتى الموسيقى) بالإضافة الى (مركز الإبداع الصناعى), وأمام المركز الواقع فى منطقة سياحية من الدرجة الأولى ، توجد ساحة ضخمة ، يلتقى فيها الفنانيين والموسيقيين والمهرجين ... ويحيط بالمركز بالطبع عدد كبير من المحلات التجارية والمطاعم والمقاهى, وتلاصق المركز نافورة مائية كبيرة مزينة بالمنحوتات المعدنية الحديثة ذات الألوان الباهرة التى تستحق الزيارة. والتى تشغل معظم مساحة الميدان الواقعة فيه (ميدان إيغور سترافنسكي).*​ 
*ميدان الكونكورد *
*



*​ 
*يمتاز الميدان بموقعه الخاص فى قلب العاصمة ، ومنه تبدأ جادة الشانزاليزيه المعروفة . وهو بشكل ما إمتداد لحدائق التويلرى ، وتطل عليه شرقا كنيسة لامادلين ، وغربا مبنى مجلس النواب ، فى حين تتوسطه مسلة فرعونية (من الأقصر بمصر ، أهداها السلطان محمدعلى لشارل العاشر عام 1829 إلا انها لم تصل باريس قبل عام 1833 فى عهد لوي فيليب ، ويبلغ طولها 23 مترا ووزنها 220 طنا), ولقد شهد الميدان أحداثا تاريخية هامة ، لعل أهمها إنتصاب المقصلة فيه ، قرب بوابة حديقة التويلرى ، وسقوط رؤوس قرابة 1300 شخصا, وفى الميدان نُفذ حكم الإعدام بقطع الرأس فى الملك (لويس) لوي السادس عشر وفى الملكة ماري أنطوانيت ، بالإضافة الى عدد آخر من شخصيات البلاط الهامة ، ثم وحين بدأت الثورة تأكل أولادها فى دانتون وجماعته ثم فى روبسبيير نفسه, ويطل على الميدان مبنى هوتيل دو لامارين (وزارة البحرية) ومبنى فندق الكريون وهو من أشهر وأرقى الفنادق الباريسية وأغلاها سعرا . وكلا المبنيين من اقدم مبانى الميدان, وكان الميدان يسمى بميدان لوي الخامس عشر ، ثم وفى عام 1792 ، أصبح ميدان الثورة .. وبإزالة المقصلة عام 1795 بعد إنتهاء تلك الحقبة الدموية ، أطلق على الميدان إسمه الحالى, (الكونكورد تعنى : الألفة أو الود أو الوفاق), وتزين الميدان نافورتان جميلاتان على طراز نافورات الفاتيكان ، بالإضافة الى ثمانية تماثيل ترمز الى ثمان مدن فرنسية, خارج الموضوع, حين أخترع غليوتان GUILLOTIN المقصلة وأثناء عرضه لإختراعه على الملك لوي السادس عشر ، أقترح الملك على المخترع ان تكون القاطعة بزاوية حادة ، بدلا من الزاوية القائمة التى فى الإختراع الأصلى ، تسهيلا لعملية قطع الرأس. ووافق المخترع وتم التعديل, ولقد نفذ حكم الإعدام بقص الرأس فى كل من الملك وصاحب الإختراع بذلك الإختراع : اى المقصلة.*​ 
*ليهال *​ 
*



*​ 

*دليل ناجح على مدى فعالية التخطيط المدني لتغيير مفهوم حي بأكمله ، وإحلال حي آخر مكانه . دون أن يفقد الحي الجديد شيئا من حيوية الحي السابق له, فقد كان حي ليهال قبل سنة 1969 - كما سماه الكاتب الفرنسي إميل زولا - (بطن باريس).أو سوق الخضار واللحوم والأسماك الرئيسي للعاصمة الذى تم نقله الى خارجها بسبب مشاكل المرور الضخمة التى كان يسببها ، ولقد كان السوق يتكون من ست مبانى ضخمة من الحديد ، ويقع فى واحد من أقدم أحياء العاصم وأكثرها حوية ونشاطا, إلا أن حي ليهال كما نعرفه اليوم لم يفقد شيئا من حيوته القديمة ، فبعد إفتتاحه رسميا فى 4/9/1979 ، ها هو الآن واحد من أنشط وأحلى معالم باريس, كان قد تم حفر ثقب ضخم لمدة ثمانية أشهر - لإستخراج مليون متر مكعب من التربة يوميا - تجهيزا لإعداد شبكة مواصلات ضخمة وشديدة التعقيد (محطة ربط رئيسية للمترو والقطارات السريعة وشبكة طرق)وتشييد ما يسمى اليوم بـ (فوروم ليهال),والفوروم عبارة عن هرم مقلوب ، مما يسمح بإضاءة جميع المحلات المتواجدة داخله بالإضاءة الطبيعية ، وهو يشبه مدينة تحت الأرض ، بشوارعها وصالاتها السينمائية ومتاحفها, ويتكون الفوروم من أربعة مستويات تحت أرضية : المستوى الأول مخصص لمحلات الملبوسات والثقافة (متحف غريفان ومتحف التصوير المجسم) والثانى لمستلزمات البيت والديكور والمجوهرات والرياضة والموضة. اما الثالث فللأزياء والكتب والموسيقي (حوالى 70 محلا). واخيرا الرابع وهو أصغرها ، فيضم مكتبا صغيرا للبريد ومداخل المترو والقطارات السريعة, وفى مرحلة تالية تمت إضافة مجموعة أخرى من المحلات ، وعشرين قاعة عروض سينمائية ، ومكتبة باريس للفيديو, وخارج الفوروم حدائق ومطاعم ومقاهى ، وهو يقع فى منطقة مخصصة بالكامل للمشاة, وتطل على الحدائق الخلفية (خلف الفوروم) كنيسة سانت أوستاش ، ومبنى الغرفة التجارية لباريس ... وتحيط جميعها بميدان دائرى فسيح تزينه النافورات ، ويتوسطه التمثال البادى فى الصور المرفقة.*​ 
*بلدية باريس *​ 
*



*​ 
*يرجع تاريخ هذا المبنى الرائع المزين بـ 136 تمثالا لعدد من الشخصيات الشهيرة الى سنة 1837. وهو مقر عمل عميد بلدية العاصمة الذى يدير منه شؤونها ، ويستقبل فيه زوارها الرسميين, وكانت الساحة الواقعة أمامه - والتى كانت تسمى بميدان الإضراب (عن العمل) ، أو بلاص دو غريف Place de Grève - مكان تنفيذ أحكام الإعدام قبل قيام الثورة : (شنقا للعامة ، بقطغ الرأس بالمقصلة او بالسيف أو الفأس للموسرين ، أو حرقا للسحرة), إلا أن إنتخاب ممثلى الشعب لإدارة المدينة لم يتحقق قبل القرن الثالث عشر ، وكان قبلها ممثل يعينه الملك هو من يتولى هذه المهمة, والمكان رمز سياسي هام ، فالسيطرة عليه ، تعنى بشكل ما السيطرة على كامل العاصمة ، وبعد سقوط سجن الباستي (الباستيل) فى يوليو 1789. إستولى المتمردون على مبني البلدية ، وقتلوا شيخ تجارها بسبب مماطلته بمدهم بما كانوا يطالبون به من سلاح, أيضا سيطرت حكومة الكومون على المكان وأوت فيه روبسبيير الذى كان مبعدا فى لكسمبورغ, ومن نوافذه أطلقت قوات المقاومة الفرنسية الوطنية - بعد إستيلائها على المكان - نيرانها على قوات الإحتلال النازية ، تمهيدا لدخول قوات الحلفاء ، لبدء تحرير المدينة ، ثم كامل البلاد, ويقع المبنى (الذى يمكن زيارته من الداخل كل يوم إثنين من كل أسبوع عند العاشرة صباحا من المدخل الشمالى الواقع خلفه والموجود فى شارع لوبو Rue LOBOU). غير بعيد عن كاتدرائية نوتردام ووسط حي تجارى ضخم ، وتطل الواجهة الغربية على شارع ريفولى Rue de Rivoli التجارى المعروف, الذى يبدأ عند الباستيل ، وينتهى عند حديقة التويلري, أما الساحة الفسيحة أمام المبنى فمكان إقامة إحتفالات شعبية ضخمة ، كالإحتفال الشعبي بالعيد الوطنى فى الرابع عشر من شهر يوليو كل عام ، حيث تلتقى جموع المحتفلين للرقص على الموسيقي ، فى حفل شعبي حقيقي ينتهى دائما عند مطلع الفجر ، فى جو يسوده المرح والسعادة.*​ 

*معهد العالم العربي *
*



*​ 
*أهم واجهة ثقافية للحضارة العربية خارج الحدود الجغرافية للوطن العربي ، وتحفة هندسية معمارية يلتقى فيها الشرق بالغرب ، أما أهدافه فــ ( التعريف بالحضارة العربية وتجسيد جسر ثقافى بين العالم العربي وفرنسا عبر تعميق دراسة ومعرفة لغة وحضارة العالم العربي ، وتطوير ودعم التبادل الثقافى فى مجالات التقنيات والعلوم ، وبالتالى تطوير العلاقات بين العالم العربي وفرنسا وبينه وبين أوربا), ونتطرق هنا للمعهد كمعلم سياحي من معالم العاصمة ، يتردد عليه عدد كبير من السواح من مختلف الجنسيات . ويرتكز المبنى على مساحة 2750 مترا مربعا ، ويقع فى قلب العاصمة التاريخى ، غير بعيد عن كاتدرائية نوتردام الشهيرة. وكان قد تم إفتتاحه فى شهر ديسمبر 1987 . أما هندسته فخلاصة لتلاقى الحضارتين العربية والفرنسية ، ولن يخفى عن الزائر تأثر معماريته بفن العمارة العربية, دون غياب التأثير المعمارى الغربي الحديث ... فالواجهة الشمالية تشبه مرآة تعكس منظر الأبنية المواجهة له ، فى حين تمتزج التقنية بالتراث من خلال الواجهة الجنوبية المحلاة بمئتين وأربعين مشربية تُفتح وتُغلق حسب كمية الضوء الساقط عليها بفضل عدد من الخلايا المتأثرة بالضوء, ويضم المبنى بالإضافة إلى المكتبة (التي يتردد عليها أكثر من 15 الف زائر شهريا, والتى تضم أكثر من ستين ألف كتاب وأكثر من ألف مطبوعة دورية ، تعنى جميعها بالثقافة والحضارة العربيتين) متحف دائم يحتوى على عدد من المخطوطات القرآنية والإسطرلابات ويعرض مجموعة من التحف الأثرية ... هذا بالإضافة إلى قسم سمعي بصري وصالة عرض سينمائية، ومكتبة تجارية تحتل منتصف الطابق الأرضي بالإضافة إلى مطعم في الطابق العلوي، يطل (بانوراميا) على المعالم المحيطة، وتتمكن منه من إلقاء نظرة فريدة على خلفية كاتدرائية نوتردام, وتقام فى المعهد بصورة مستمرة إعداد من المعارض الهامة المخصصة أحيانا للتعريف ببلد معين أو معارض عامة كمعرض الكتاب العربي ، بالإضافة إلى استضافته لعدد هام من المظاهرات الفنية والثقافية, والمعهد مفتوح جميع أيام الأسبوع عدى يوم الاثنين وذلك من العاشرة صباحا وحتى السادسة مساءا . أما المكتبة العامة، فمقفلة يومي الأحد والاثنين، وهى تستقبل القراء من الواحدة بعد الظهر وحتى الثامنة مساءا.*​ 

تابع :download:​


----------



## Boutros Popos (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*ليزأنفاليد.. les invalides 







**كان لوي (لويس) الرابع عشر قد قرر بناء هذا المجمع سنة 1671 الذى يضم كنيسة القديس لوي لإيواء العجزة والمسنيين ، ومن هنا إسمه (invalides تعنى العجزة). ويبلغ طول الحديقة المواجهة له 488 مترا وعرضها قرابة 250 مترا. وفيها عدد من المدافع البرونزية التى ترجع الى القرنين 17 و 18 ، بالإضافة الى 18 مدفعا من (مدفعية الإنتصار) التى يتم إطلاق نيرانها فى المناسبات الهامة, فى صباح 14/7/1789 (الثورة) ، قامت مجموعة من المتمردين بالهجوم على المكان بحثا عن السلاح ، وحاول المحافظ (سامبرول) التفاوض معهم ، دون جدوى .. إذ تمكن المهاجمين من الإستيلاء على 28000 بندقية, وتبلغ طول واجهة المبني 195 مترا ، ويتوسطها المدخل الضخم الذى يعلوه تجسيم حائطى يمثل لويس الرابع عشر محاطا بـ (العدل) و (الحذر), ويوجد مدخل متحف الجيش المكون من 3 طوابق ، فى واحد من المبانى المحيطة بالساحة ، وهو يضم أغني مجموعة تحف عسكرية فى العالم ، بالإضافة الى متحف مخصص للخرائط المجسمة (خرائط مدن وموانئ وقلاع فرنسية واوربية) ، كما يضم متحف التحرير الذى يروى بالوثائق وقائع تحرير فرنسا من الإحتلال النازى فى الحرب العالمية الثانية, وتعتبر القبة الضخمة التى تعلو المبنى من أهم التحف المعمارية فى القرن السابع عشر وتوجد قمتها على إرتفاع 107 مترا من على سطح الأرض (كان قد تم تزيينها بطبقة من الذهب بمناسبة الإحتفال بالذكرى المئوية الثانية لسقوط سجن الباستيل). كما يوجد داخل المبني قبر نابليون وقبور مجموعة من القادة العسكريين (فوش ، فوبان ...) ، وبعض أفراد أسرة نابليون بونابرت, وغير بعيد عن الأنفاليدز ، يوجد مقر متحف النحات رودان و هوتيل ماتينيون مقر عمل رؤساء الوزارات الفرنسية منذ سنة 1959, والمجمع مفتوح للزيارة خلال الفترة من أول أكتوبر وحتى نهاية مارس من العاشرة صباحا وحتى الخامسة مساءا ، وبقية ايام العام من العاشرة صباحا وحتى السادسة مساءا ، ويقفل أبوابه فى اول يونيو واول مايو واول نوفمبر و25 ديسمبر واول يناير . أما الدخول إليه فمجانى.
بعد سبع سنوات من المفاوضات الهامة مع الحكومة البريطانية ، وفى عام 1840 تم إدخال رفات نابليون بونابرت الى ليزأنفاليد ، وذلك بعد أن أرسل لويس فيليب إبنه (أمير جوانفيل) الى جزيرة سانت هيلين على متن الفرقاطة (لابل بول)، وبوصوله فى 8 أكتوبر 1840 ، تم فتح القبر والتابوت لمدة دقيقتين حيث بدي جثمان الأمبراطور المتوفى منذ تسعة عشر عاما فى حالة حفظ جيدة, وتم نقل الجثمان عبر الهافر ، ثم نهر السين ، وصولا الى كوربفوا قرب باريس, وأقيمت الجنازة الرسمية فى 15/12/1840 ، وعبر النعش المحمول على عربته قوس النصر ثم جادة الشانزاليزيه وصولا الى ليزانفاليد, وعرض جثمان الأمبراطور لمدة ثلاثة أشهر ، بإنتظار بناء القبر الذى تولي تصميمه المهندس فيسكونتى ، ليستقر به الجثمان رسميا فى 3/4/1861 ، تحت مركز قبة المجمع تماما, والمكان بالطبع فى غاية الأبهة والجمال ، وتم وضع الجثمان فى ستة نعوش متداخله ، أولها ، وهو الذى يضم الجثمان مباشرة من الحديد الأبيض ، والثانى من الأكاجو (خشب يميل الى الإحمرار) ، ثم الثالث والرابع من الرصاص ، والخامس من خشب الأبنوس ، والأخير من خشب البلوط.





*
*حديقة النبات *

*







*
*تقع حديقة النبات غير بعيد عن معلمين هامين بالنسبة للسائح العربي هما : المعهد الإسلامى (وفيه أكبر مساجد باريس) ، ومعهد العالم العربي. ويرجع الفضل فى تأسيس الحديقة سنة 1626 فى عهد لويس 13 الى إثنين من أطباء الملك وذلك لإقامة (معمل تجريبي طبيعي) للنباتات الطبية ، إلا أنها أُفتتحت للجمهور عام 1650, وفى عهد الثورة خُصصت كمتحف للتاريخ الطبيعي ، وهي تضم حديقة حيوانات صغيرة (عدد من الثدييات والزواحف والحشرات ..) بالإضافة الى مجموعة من المتاحف الصغيرة: كجناح المعدنيات الذى يضم مجموعة كبيرة من البلورات المعدنية الضخمة، وجناح الحفريات، وجناح الحشرات، وأخيرا الجناح الكبير الذى أُعيد إفتتاحه فى آخر يونيو 1994 بعد ان ظل مغلقا لمدة 29 سنة ، والذى يعود تاريخ تشييده الى سنة 1889. كما تضم الحديقة قسمين لنباتات المناطق الحارة، ونباتات المناطق الاستوائية, ويضم الجناح الكبير أكثر من 800 هيكل حيوانى وحيوانات محنطة (دون حسبة الفقاريات) ويتم فيه عرض هياكل بعض الحيوانات المنقرضة (ديناصور و ماموث...) ، ويشغل أكثر من 6000 متر مربع.*


*متحف اللوفر 






*
*أو لنقل متحف اللوفر الكبير ، ... وقصة المكان هى قصة القلعة التى تحولت الى قصر ، تحول بدوره الى متحف ، وأى متحف ؟ أجمل متاحف العالم دون شك ولا مبالغة, ولقد شهد المكان مرور الأباطرة والملوك والرؤساء والوزراء ... وساهم كل من مر به ، بشكل أو بآخر ، فى الإضافة اليه . ثم ها هو اليوم يبلغ آخر مراحل تطويره الذى توالى على مدى ثمانية قرون, وفى البداية ، كان القصر مجرد قلعة بناها فيليب أوغوست عام 1190 ، تحاشيا للمفاجآت المقلقة هجوما على المدينه أثناء فترات غيابه الطويلة فى الحملات الصليبية ، وأخذت القلعة إسم المكان الذى شُيدت عليه, وإذا لم يتوقف لويس الثامن سوى مرات قليلة فى المكان ، فإن القديس لويس تردد عليه كثيرا ، وأضاف اليه قاعة ضخمة فى الجناح الغربي مازالت تحمل إسمه الى الآن. وتحولت القلعة الى مقر إقامة خاص بالملك شارل الخامس, إلا أن فرانسوا الأول هو من أعطي للوفر - بعد إنقضاء 3 قرون على تشييده - إنطلاقته الفنية بتشجيعه لفنون وعلوم عصره ، ولسبب غير معروف ، أثارت القلعة إهتمامه ، فقرر القيام ببعض التعديلات فيها ، ولم يكن ذوقه الرفيع ليتوافق مع طراز العصور الوسطي ، وأنتهى به الأمر الى القرار بهدم القلعة تماما ، وتشييد قصر على نمط وذوق عصره . فكلف المهندس الإيطالى سيريليو بالعمل ، ثم إنتهى بتغييره وبتكليف ليسكو بالمهمة, فى نفس الوقت الذى بدأ فيه فى إعادة بث الروح فى مفهوم جمع التحف الفنية بتكليف الإيطاليين بريماتيس و أندريا ديلاسارتو بالبحث فى إيطاليا عن أفضل ما سيزين حوائط قصور البلاد, وعند وفاة الملك فى سنة 1547 ، وعلى الرغم من قلة عدد مجموعة التحف الملكية حينئذ ، إلا أنها كانت تضم 12 لوحة من أجمل لوحات المتحف الحالية ، منها 4 لوحات لــ (رافائيل) و 4 لوحات لــ (ليوناردو دافنشي), أمر هنرى الرابع ببناء جناح الملك الكبير ، ولم يسكنه بسبب ضيقه. إلا أن القصر صار محل الإقامة الرسمي لكل من (فرانسوا الثانى) و (شارل التاسع) و (هنرى الثالث)، أما (هنرى الرابع)، فلقد أعطى للساحة المربعة شكلها الحالى، وأمر بتعديل ممر (أبوللو) ومد الممر البادئ عند ضفة النهر حتى (حديقة التويلرى)... وأدى بناء قصر حديقة لكسمبورغ تحقيقا لأمر (كاترين دومديسيس) الى إبطاء العمل فى قصر اللوفر, وبدوره قرر لويس 13 مواصلة البناء ، وبحيث تضاعفت المساحة المسكونة من القصر ، وتضاعفت مساحات ساحاته أربع مرات . وفى عهد لويس 14 ، أقتصر العمل على صيانة وتجميل القصر من الداخل ، وأدت عدم إثارة المكان لإهتمام الملك الى التخلى عنه, لكن ولحسن الحظ ، لم يتخل لويس 13 عن مواصلة تجميع التحف الفنية ، فقد كان عدد اللوحات ساعة صعوده العرش لا يتجاوز المأتين ، وبلغ عددها عند وفاته أكثر من الفين ، وإن كانت موزعة على قصور فرساى وفونتنبللو ولكسمبورغ, وأُهمل القصر حتى قيام الثورة التى أحيت فكرة إنشاء متحف يمكن الجمهور من رؤية الكنوز الفنية الكثيرة ، وهى الفكرة التى كان سانين قد أقنع الملك لويس 15 بأهمية تنفيذها, وفى 26/6/1791 أعلن النائب باربير عن قيام (متحف رائع)... إلا أنه توجب إنتظار شهر أغسطس 1792 ، ليتم تكليف لجنة بإختيار التحف واللوحات التى سيتم عرضها, وأفتتح (متحف الجمهورية) أو (المتحف الفرنسي) فى 8/11/1793 ، ثم تقرر إغلاقه بعد مضي ثلاث سنوات بسبب أعمال الصيانة التى تمت فيه ، وأعيد إفتتاحه فى عام 1799 بإسم (المتحف المركزى للفنون) . ثم تغير إسمه مكررا ليصبح (متحف نابليون), وكانت حملات الجمهورية ، ثم الإمبراطورية المنتصرة والعديدة قد ساهمت فى إثراء المتحف ، فتراكمت فيه أهم أعمال المدن الإيطالية الفنية, وساهم نابليون الأول بدوره فى تعديل معمارية القصر ، فتمت صيانة أعمدته ، ونحت واجهته المطلة على النهر .. وأستمر العمل فى تعديل قاعاته ، ودُرس مشروع ربط قصر اللوفر بقصر التويلري ليكونا قصرا واحدا إلا أن خسارة معركة ووترلو ، وقدوم المتحالفين وقيامهم بالإستيلاء على أكبر قدر ممكن من الكنوز المتراكمة دون أن يتمكن من إعتراضهم احد ... - وإن كان قد تم القيام بتوزيع أكبر عدد ممكن من التحف الفنية ، حتى لا تقع بين ايدى المنتصرين الجدد ، فى كامل أنحاء فرنسا بإهدائها الى الكنائس ومتاحف المقاطعات -... وقد أدى كل ذلك الى التخلى عن مشروع القصر/المتحف، مؤقتا على الأقل, ولم يمنع الوضع السياسي حينها لويس 13 عن مواصلة إغناء القصر بعدد من التحف الفنية النادرة ، كتمثال فينوس ربة الجمال (للنحات ميللو) ، والإنتهاء من نحت الأجزاء الداخلية من القصر, تحت حكم شارل العاشر ، تم تجديد الطوابق الأولى فى الأجنحة الأربعة ووضع التحف الأثارية المصرية الفرعونية واليونانية, أما لويس فيليب ، فأفتتح القاعة الآشورية ، وأعاد طرح مشروع ربط قصر اللوفر بقصر التويلرى ، دون جدوي ، بسبب رفض النواب ، إلا أن حكومة ثورة 1848 أتخذت قرار إنهاء العمل فى القصر وتسميته بــ (قصر الشعب) ، وذلك بعد أربعة أيام من قيامها, وتم تنفيذ مشروع ربط القصرين أيام نابليون الثالث ، وأستغرق العمل خمس سنوات ... إلا أنه ، وللأسف ، وبعد مضي 13 عاما ، أحرقت حكومة الكومون قصر التويلري ، وأحرقت معه 70 الف كتاب ومخطوطة ، وكاد اللوفر أيضا أن ينتهى رمادا ، لولا تدخل بحارة الجنرال دواي, وترددت الجمهورية الثالثة أمام مشروع إعادة ربط القصرين ، ثم إنتهت بتقرير مسح جميع ما تبقى من آثار الملوك, واللوفر كما هو الآن أكبر متحف فى العالم ، إلا أنه لم يكن بالقادر قبل مراحل التوسيع المتواصلة - التى بدأت مجددا فى سنة 1984 - على عرض جميع كنوزه ... وأستمر العمل فيه حتى بداية سنة 1998، ليأخذ شكله النهائى الذى هو عليه الآن, وتبلغ المساحة المخصصة للعرض 60 الف مترا مربعا، وبحيث يبلغ عدد التحف المعروضة فيه 30 الف تحفة (بدلا من 25 الف) ، كما يقارب عدد العاملين فى المتحف الآن قرابة الـ 1500 موظف ، وهو يستقبل سنويا أكثر من خمسة ملايين زائر, وتستخدم الإضاءة الطبيعية فى إضاءة المعروضات المنتشرة فى أجنحة المتحف ، بما فيها جناح ريشليو - الذى كان مقرا لوزارة المالية حتى المنتصف الثانى من الثمانينيات, وتؤكد الأهرامات الزجاجية الحديثة ، التى تعكس على لوحاتها لون الحوائط العسلية على ضرورة إستخدام ذلك النوع من الإضاءة, وتقع المنطقة المعدة لإستقبال الزوار فى قاعة نابليون تحت الهرم ، وفيها عدد من المحلات (مكتبات ، مصرف معلومات ، مقهى ومطعم ، وأكشاك لبيع البطاقات البريدية والتحف التذكارية), وينقسم المتحف جغرافيا الى ثلاث أجنحة (ريشليو ودونون وسوللي) تنقسم بدورها الى عشرة دوائر وتتم الزيارة إنطلاقا من قاعة نابليون نحو كل واحدة منها, لدوائر 1 و 2 و 3 فى جناح ريشليو ، ثم من 4 الى 7 فى جناح سوللى والبقية فى جناح دونون ( يضم جناح ريشليو مثلا فى الطابق تحت الأرضي الأول قسم خاص بالإسلام من ضمن مجموعة تحف قسم الآثار الشرقية), ولقصر اللوفر ساحتين رئيسيتين : ساحة نابليون (بالهرم) ، والساحة المربعة,ومن المؤكد أن يوما واحدا لن يكفيك لزيارة المتحف ، الذى يضم أعدادا ضخمة من اللوحات الفنية (أشهرها الجيوكاندا أو الموناليزا) ومن التماثيل (تمثال ربة الجمال فينوس - للنحات ميللو -) بالإضافة الى ألوف من القطع الأثرية الثمينة, ويمكننا (تلخيص) الأقسام والمدارس الفنية التى يضمها المتحف كالآتى:الشرقيات.- مصر القديمة.- الحضاراتان اليونانية والرومانية بالإضافة الى المدارس الفنية التالية :- المدرسة الفرنسية.- المدرسة الإيطالية.- المدرسة الهولندية الفلمندية.- المدرسة الإنجليزية. مع عدد من المنحوتات والتحف النادرة .. وبالطبع لن يتسع لنا المجال هنا لنتحدث عنها بالتفصيل . إلا أننا نستطيع التأكيد على مدى الأهمية الثقافية والفنية التى تسكن كل زاوية من زوايا هذا المتحف الساحر , معلومات موجزة :
- المدخل الرئيسي : الهرم (ساحة نابليون) إلا أنه يمكنك الدخول باشرة عبر كاروسل اللوفر ، الذى تصله بإستخدام المترو ، أو من موقف السياراتالباركنغ).
- يقفل المتحف أبوابه يوم الثلاثاء وهو مفتوح للجمهور بقية أيام الأسبوع من العاشرة صباحا وحتى السادسة مساءا.
- يظل جناح ريشليو مفتوحا كل أمسية أيام الإثنين حتى العاشرة ليلا.
- تفتح جميع الأجنحة للجمهور حتى العاشرة ليلا من مساء كل يوم أربعاء.
- تتغير تسعيرة الدخول الى المتحف صباح كل أول يناير من كل عام.
- عنوان المتحف: Musée du Louvre, 34-36 Quai du Louvre 75001 Paris .*


*ميدان تروكاديرو 






يوجد خلف ميدان تروكاديرو ما يسمي بــقصر شايو Palais du Chaillot وبرج إيفل... ويفصل قصر شايو ميدان تروكاديرو عن البرج ، والقصر مجمع لعدد من المتاحف الهامة, وكان قصر شايو جناحا من أجنحة المعرض الكوني (1878) ، وأخذ شكله الحالى بمناسبة معرض آخر أقيم سنة 1927. وهو يتكون من جناحين يشبهان ذراعين مفتوحتين لضم الساحة المواجهة ، والبرج ، وحدائق شامب دو مارس Champ du Mars ، والمدرسة العسكرية Ecole Militaire ... التى تقع جميعها فى مواجهته,وتزين الساحة الفسيحة الواقعة أمام القصر أحواض مائية ضخمة ، ونافورات ، ويفصلها عن البرج جسر الأينا, وتقع أيضا خلف القصر ساحة رخامية مرتفعة، تمكن الزائر من إلقاء نظرة شاملة على البرج وعلى الحدائق المحيطة المنبسطة كسجادة خضراء, ويضم قصر شايو كما لمحنا عدد من المتاحف ...، فى الجناح الأيمن (من ناحية ميدان تروكاديرو): متحف البحرية Musée de la Marine ، ويضم نماذج مصغرة عديدة لسفن ومراكب شهيرة (كسفينة سانتا ماريا ، التى قام كريستوف كولومبوس على متنها بأول رحلاته لإكتشاف العالم الجديد), متحف الأنسان Musée de l'homme ، ويضم مجموعات ضخمة وهامة من أعمال ومقتنيات علماء الأجناس والإناسة ، ويبين بالصور والرسوم والوسائل التوضيحية المختلفة طرق معيشة عدد من الأجناس البشرية المختلفة ، كما يضم مجموعات من التحف الفنية لكثير من الحضارات (الصين ، المايا ، المنغول ، الأزتك ، ماليزيا ...), وفى الجناح الأيسر (من ناحية ميدان تروكاديرو): متحف المعالم الفرنسية Musée des Muniments ، ويحتوى على أعمال مقلدة لأهم معالم مختلف المناطق (والمدارس الفنية) الفرنسية على مر العصور ، بالإضافة الى مجموعة ضخمة من الرسوم الزيتية الحائطية المقلدة, متحف السينما Musée du Cinéma ، ويشمل كل ماعلاقة له بالسينما ، بدءا بأول آلات التصوير والعرض السينمائية ، وأزياء وديكور وبلاتوهات عدد من الأفلام الفرنسية الشهيرة ، وهو يتكون من قرابة ستين قاعة مخصصة لصناعة السينما فى فرنسا ، ومخصصة لتاريخ تلك الصناعة. كما توجد فى طرف هذا الجناح المكتبة السينمائية (او السينماتك) Cinématique التى تعرض من ثلاثة الى أربعة أفلام يوميا (ليست بالضرورة أفلاما تجارية أو ترفيهية) ، وهى ملتقى هواة وطلاب ومخرجى الفن السينمائى, وحين تعبر الساحة ، وتنزل الدرجات التى تقود الى النافورات والأحواض المائية المزينة بكثير من التماثيل البرونزية والحجرية الجميلة (وهى محل عروض مائية موسيقية فى أمسية الصيف) ، وفى الحديقة الواقعة يسارا ، ستعثر على مبنى صغير مخصص للأحياء المائية Aquarium, وبالتحديد لأسماك المياه العذبة, ثم وبإجتياز جسر الإينا ، وعلى ضفتى النهر ، توجد محطات قوارب النزهة البحرية (وبعضها مزود بمطاعم) التى تمكنك من القيام بنزهة وزيارة جميلة لمعالم باريس ، بعبور النهر الذى يخترق المدينة على طول 13 كيلومترا, وتحت برج إيفل (الواقع بعد الجسر مباشرة) تمتد حديقة شامب دو مارس ، وفى طرفها (أى فى مواجهة قصر شايو) يوجد مبنى المدرسة العسكرية. وكانت الحديقة تتبع المدرسة (56/1767) ، إلا أنها أفتتحت للجمهور عام 1780 ، وأصبحت مقرا للمعارض والأسواق الشعبية ، ... وانتهت بأخد شكلها الحالى بعد بدء العمل فيها سنة 1908 ، والذى أستمر عشرين عاما. 

حديقة التويلري 





*
*بدءا من قصر اللوفر ، وعبر حديقة التويلري ، وميدان الكونكورد وجادة الشانزاليزيه ، وإنتهاءا بقوس لاديفانص الكبير ، يمتد ما يسمى بطريق النصر LA VOIE TRIMOPHALE الذى يمكنك الوصول الى أى معلم من معالمه بفضل محطات مترو الخط رقم 1 الذى يخترقه بالكامل, والحديقة فى الأصل عبارة عن قطعة أرض لأستئصال الآجور ، ومن هنا إسمها (Tuile تعنى آجور أو قرميد ), ويرجع الفضل فى إقامة الحديقة الى الملكة كاترين دوميديسيس التى رغبت فى تزويد قصر اللوفر بحديقة جميله تعتبر إمتدادا للقصر ، لتقربه من النهر عبر ممرات تغطيها ظلال الأشجار ، فتم تكليف برنار باليسي بإقامة حديقة على نمط الحدائق الإيطالية .... إلا أن (لونوتر) قام فى مرحلة لاحقة بتعديلها لتساير النمط الفرنسي, وفى عهد الإمبراطورية الثانية ، شيّد الجناحين Jeu de Paume و L'Orangerie. وهما الآن متحفان، ومحل لعدد من المعارض والمظاهرات الفنية. بالإضافة الى إمتداد جناحين من أجنحة متحف اللوفر الملاصق. ويجد فى الجناح الأيسر متحف الففنون والموضه Musée des Arts et de la Mode ومتحف فنون الديكور Musée des Arts Décoratifs, والحديقة مكان نزهة وإستراحة منذ بداية قيامها، فلقد كانت مع الكاروسل الملاصقة وذات القوس الصغير مخصصة للأسرة الملكية، ثم أصبحت من حدائق الباريسيين المفضلة، لوقوعها فى قلب باريس، على مقربة من عدد كبير من مكاتب الشركات والمحلات، حيث يتوجه اليها العاملين إثناء فترة إستراحة الغداء، للتمتع بتماثيلها وأحواضها المائية. هذا بالإضافة إلى كونها مكان إقامة مدينة ملاهى ضخمة خريفا مما يجذب إليها أعداد كبيرة من الزوار.*

*كاتدرائية نوتردام *
*





على معبد رومانى قديم ، تم بناء كنيسة رومانية ، وعلى هذه بُنيت كاتدرائية نوتردام ، وهى واحدة من أكبر واجمل كاتدرائيات العاصمة ، وكان قد بدأ العمل فيها عام 1162 تحقيقا لرغبة مطران باريس (موريس سوللي) فى بناء كاتدرائية قادرة على إستقبال أكبر عدد ممكن من المؤمنيين... وأنتهى العمل فيها بعد قرابة مائة وثمانون عاما (1420), وشهدت الكاتدرائية بالطبع عدد من الأحداث الدينية والتاريخية الهامة، كرد الإعتبار لجان دارك وزواج هنرى الرابع، وتتويج نابليون إمبراطورا, إلا أن الثورة العلمانيه هدمت التماثيل (28 تمثالا)، وأذابت معظم أجراس الكاتدرائية (متبق منها واحد فى أحد برجى الكاتدرائية، يبلغ وزنه 12 طنا), ولقد ساهم فيكتور هوغو بروايته الشهيرة (نوتردام دوباري) التى ترجمت الى العربية بعنوان أحدب نوتردام فى إثارة إهتمام السلطة السياسية حول الكاتدرائية، فبدأ العمل على صيانتها تحت إشراف المهندس فيولى لودوك, ولم تلم بالكاتدرائية كثير من الإضرار، إذ خرجت سالمه من تمردات القرن 19 وقصف حروب القرن العشرين . وتم فيها الإحتفال بإنتصار 1944 (إنتصار الحلفاء) إنتصارا على مستوي الحدث - هذا الاحتفال الذي نجى فيه الجنرال شارل ديغول من محاولة لاغتياله, وتتركب واجهة الكاتدرائية من ثلاثة بوابات ضخمة هى - من اليمين الى اليسار - حين تكون فى مواجهتها: بوابة القديسة آن وبوابة القيامة، وأخيرا بوابة العذراء, ويبلغ طول كل برج من برجي الكاتدرائية 69 مترا، ويمكن صعودها بركوب الـ 286 سلمة، لتتمكن من أعلاها من رؤية قصر العدل، أو الجسور التي تربط جزيرة (لاسيتى - او المدينه -) ببقية العاصمة... وتزين الواجهة (وردة) زجاجية مركبة وملونه يبلغ قطرها 51 مترا, أما داخل الكاتدرائية، فقاعة ضخمة يبلغ طولها 120 مترا وعرضها 50 مترا وارتفاعها 52 مترا، وبحيث يمكنها استقبال قرابة الــ 9000 شخص، ويبلغ قطر كل عمود من الأعمدة الحاملة للسقف 5 أمتار, خلفية الكاتدرائية (التى تكاد تواجه معهد العالم العربي) ذات نمط معماري يرجع الى القرون الوسطي؛ وهى تركيبة هندسية رائعة من الأقواس التى يبلغ طول اطولها 15 مترا، وهى من تصميم المهندس جان رافى (القرن 14), وفى منتصف عام 1999 وأثناء القيام بصيانة وتنظيف الواجهة التى كان قد شرع فى القيام بها سنة 1998 تطلبت أعمال الصيانة تغطية كافة الواجهة، وأستغل بعض اللصوص ذلك في القيام بسرقة بعض التماثيل الثمينة التى تزينها.


قصر العدل 





**يكاد يواجه بلدية باريس ، وهو يضم داخله لاسانت شابل Sainte-Chapelle وهى كنيسة صغيرة خاصة ترجع الى القرن الثالث عشر (الملك القديس لويس) والتى تعد من أجمل تحف الفن القوطى المعمارية ، بالإضافة الى الكونسيجري La Conciergerie, ولقد ظل مقرا للقيادات الإدارية فى العهد الومانى وفى زمن سلالة الملوك الميروفنجيين ... إلا أنه لم يصبح مقرا (للعدل) إلا بعد التمرد الباريسي 22/2/1358 الذى قاده إيتان مارسيل... ودخول المتمردين الى قاعة ولى العهد (الذى سيصبح شارل الخامس فيما بعد) المشرف على شؤون المملكة أثناء غياب أبيه جان (الطيب) السجين فى إنجلترا، وقيام المتمردين بذبح المستشارين امام عينيه.. وبحيث فضل (الملك) التخلى عن المكان المشئوم ليصبح مقرا للبرلمان (واعضاء البرلمان فى تلك الفترة هم ايضا من يشكل المحكمة العليا), وقد كان الملك فى الأصل هو القائم بتسمية أعضاء البرلمان... إلا أن الملك فرانسوا الأول (1522) قام بسبب ضائقة مالية، ببيع (حق) العضوية نقدا، لتصبح ملكية وراثية, وبقيام الثورة، أعيد تنظيم القضاء، وأخذت المحاكم اماكنها فى المبنى العتيق وأطلق عليه منذ ذاك إسم (قصر العدل), وأدت حرائق حكومة (الكومون) الى تدمير مكاتب التسجيل المدنى .. وتمت بعدها صيانة المبنى، وترميم الواجهة المطلة على ميدان دوفين والجناح المحادى لرصيف اورفيفر وعدد من التعديلات الداخلية الهامة, ويتبين جمال القصر الهندسي وعظمته بوجه خاص حين تراه من جسر اوشانج Pont au Change بساعته المذهبة، وأبراجه الثلاثة المطلة على رصيف النهر.
لا سانت شابيل :تعتبر لاسانت شابيل (أو الكنيسة الصغيرة المقدسة) من اجمل المعالم الدينية المسيحية فى باريس دون أدنى شك . وكان الإمبراطور (بودوان) ، قد قام برهن تاج المسيح الشوكى للحصول على قرض من البندقية ، إلا أنه لم يستطع تسديده . فقام القديس لويس بتسديد الدين ، وإستعادة التاج فى سنة 1239, وبنيت الكنيسة فى الأصل لإيواء التاج ، وأستغرق تشييدها فترة قصيرة نسبيا من الزمن (22 شهرا) . إلا أن الثورة بعد قيامها ، أستخدمتها كمخزن للأرشيف, وبدأ العمل فى ترميمها من 1841 الى 1867, وهى تتميز بزجاجياتها الزخرفية الجميلة والعديدة والملونة ، والتى تعتبر من أقدم الزجاجيات الزخرفية فى باريس , ويمكن زيارة الكنيسة أثناء زيارة قصر العدل ، فهى توجد داخله.
لا كونسيرجرى: ترجع الى عهد فيليب لوبل (نهاية القرن 13 وبداية القرن 14) والاسم مشتق من كلمة كونسيرج Concierge وهو لقب الحاكم بأمر الملك والمسئول عن المكان (أى حارس المكان) وبحيث أصبحت الكلمة تعنى حاليا (حارس المبنى، او الغفير), وتحتل الكونسيرجرى الجناح الأيمن من قصر العدل وتتكون من عدد من القاعات والزنازن . وكانت تعتبر منذ القرن 16 كسجن الدولة الذى سجنت فيه الثورة عدد من الشخصيات البارزة المحكوم عليها بالإعدام (مارى أنطوانيت والسيدة إليزابيث أخت الملك والشاعر أندريه شنييه), ويمكنك الدخول الى المكان عبر مدخله الخاص على رصيف النهر فى العنوان التالى:
1 Quai de l'Horloge 75001 Paris.

أوبرا غارنييه 






أوبرا غارنييه هي أكبر مسرح موسيقي فى العالم، إذ تبلغ مساحتها 11 ألف متر مربع، فى حين تستقبل قاعتها 2000 متفرج، وتستطيع خشبتها المسرحية استقبال 400 ممثل فى نفس الوقت, وشيدت فى عصر نابليون الثالث، حسب المشروع المعمارى الذى تقدم به المهندس غارنييه. وأستغرق بناؤها 13عاما, وكان نابليون الثالث قد قرر بعد محاولة لاغتياله أثناء توجهه الى الأوبرا التى كانت تقع حينها فى شارع لوبلتييه ، بناء أوبرا جديدة يمكنه التوجه إليها دون الخشية على حياته, وتولى البارون هوسمان طرح المسابقة المعمارية ، التى فاز فيها مشروع شارل غارنييه المعمارى ... وتم شق طريق يقود مباشرة من قصر اللوفر الى ميدان الأوبرا, وتنطلق من ميدان الأوبرا مجموعة من أشهر وأرقى شوارع وجادات العاصمة التى تحفل بالمحلات التجارية الكبرى والبويتيكات الأنيقه والمقاهي والمطاعم ودور العرض السينمائى, وغير بعيد يوجد ميدان فاندوم الشهير بمعماريته وبمحلات المجوهرات الباهضة الثمن, وكانت تقع على مقربة من الأوبرا قاعة الأولمبيا الغنائية الشهيرة التى غنى من على مسرحها مجموعة من أشهر المطربين العرب، وقدمت فيها بعض المسرحيات العربية الناجحة، والتى تم نقلها سنة 1997 الى مكان آخر. 


مدينة العلوم 

كانت لافاييت منطقة مهجورة، وسوقا لبيع وذبح الحيوانات، تم تحويله حسب تصميم المهندس برنار تسشومى الى موقع آخر رائع من مواقع مدينة باريس الحديثة، ففيه اليوم، وعلى مساحة 55 هكتارا مدينتى العلوم والموسيقي, وكان الهدف هو إحياء النشاط الثقافى والفنى فى هذه المنطقة من المدينة التى تبعد جغرافيا عن مراكز النشاط المتركزة فى قلب المدينة, وبدأ العمل فى تنفيذ المشروع عام 1984، وهو يضم اليوم متحفا علميا وقاعة لموسيقى الروك آند رول، وقاعات معارض، ودور عرض سينمائى ، وصالة سينما دائرية فريدة من نوعها ، ومعهد للموسيقى .... جميعها فى إطار تحيط به الحدائق وملاعب الأطفال, ويشغل المتحف العلمى التقنى معظم مساحة السلخانة القديمة، ويبلغ إرتفاعه 40 مترا، ويحتل أكثر من 3 هكتارات، وقد صممه المهندس المعمارى أدريان فنسيلبر بمزج ثلاث عناصر طبيعية: الماء (الذى يحيط بكامل المكان)، والنبات (فى البيوت الزجاجية)، ثم الضوء (الذى يعبره من خلال القباب الشفافة), وينتشر المتحف العلمى على خمسة طوابق، أما قلبه فمعرض (إكسبلوا) الدائم والمتطور، والذى يشغل طابقين كاملين، والذى يعثر الزائر من خلاله بفضل الألعاب الإلكترونية والتقنية على على الإجابات المرغوبة بشأن تقنية الفضاء, أما مدينة الموسيقى، فأضيفت فى مرحلة لاحقة، وهى مخصصة للبحث الموسيقى، بالإضافة الى نشاطها فى إحياء حفلات موسيقية لمختلف الإتجاهات الموسيقية الحديثة والكلاسيكية, وأدى إنشاء مدينة العلوم الى تغيير كامل معمارية الأحياء المحيطة، وتجديد معماريتها، وبحيث تحول سوق البهائم الى منطقة جميلة وحافلة بالنشاطات, صيفا، وفى الحدائق المحيطة، يقام مسرح شبه دائم للفرق الموسيقية التى تقيم حفلاتها مجانا، فى حين تحشد الحدائق الأخرى بالشباب من هواة كرة القدم، او رياضات السكيت بورد والرولر سكيت.

متحف أورسي 






أفتتح أحد أجمل المتاحف الأوربية فى 1/12/1986 : وبلغ عدد زواره فى العام الأول 4 مليون زائر ، وهو يضم عدد من الأعمال الفنية الهامة (قرابة 4000) لعدد من الفنانين العالميين (مثل : سيزان - كوربي - دولاكروا - غوغان - مانيه - مونى - رونوار - فان غوغ ... وآخرين كثيرين). بالإضافة الى اعمال مجموعة من النحاتين ، وعدد من اعمال المصورين الكبار ، والتحف الفنية الموزعة على مساحة 16 الف متر مربع (ثمانون قاعة وممر), ولمتحف أورسي قصته الخاصة ، فهو لم يكن - كاللوفر أو فرساى - قصرا من القصور الملكية العديدة . بل مجرد إدارة للحسابات أحرقها المتمردون أثناء أحداث عام 1871. وظل كالخرابة لمدة 30 سنة ، الى أن اشترته شركة السكك الحديدية (باريس/اورليانز) ، لتقيم فيه محطتها الرئيسية الجديدة - فى نهاية القرن 19 -. وبدأت المحطة فى إستقبال الركاب فى شهر مايو سنة 1900، وذلك بعد مضي عامين من العمل فيها ، وبحيث توافق إفتتاحها إفتتاح المعرض الكوني الأول, وحرص مهندسها فيكتور لالو على تجانسية معماريتها بالمعمارية المحيطة بها ، فأخفى خلف واجهتها الحجرية العريضة هيكليتها المعدنية وقاعتها الضخمة البالغ ارتفاعها 32 مترا ... بالإضافة الى الخمسة ارصفة تحت الأرضية المخصصة لإستقبال القطارات, إلا أن كهربة السكك الحديدية حد من نشاط المحطة بسبب قصر قطاراتها، وأنتهى الأمر بالتخلى عنها وعرضها للبيع سنة 1961، وكاد أن يتم هدمها تماما سنة 1971، لولا تدخل الحكومة لإنقاذها فى آخر لحظة, وبسبب نقصان المساحة المخصصة للمعارض الفنية والثقافية فى العاصمة، تقدم مسئولوا المتاحف الفرنسية بمشروع مبدئى لإستغلال (محطة القطارات) لعرض جميع انواع الإبداع الفنى بدءا من النصف الثانى للقرن التاسع عشر ووصولا الى مشارف القرن العشرين. وأتخذ قرار البدء فى تنفيذ المشروع فى 20/10/1977, وها هو متحف اورسى اليوم يتربع على ضفة النهر مواجها لمتحف اللوفر الواقع على الضفة المقابلة، ليشكلا معا ما يمكن تسميته بمراكز عرض الإبداع البشرى على مدى العصور.

البانثيون 





كان فى الأصل كنيسة بناها لويس الخامس عشر على آثار كنيسة سانت جنفيف شبه المهدمة، تنفيذا للوعد الذى قطعه على نفسه فى حالة شفائه من مرضه الخطير الذى اصيب به فى مدينة ميز سنة 1744، أى قبل قيام ثورة 1792 بثلاث سنوات.. هذه الثورة التى قررت تحويل الكنيسة حديثة البناء الى معبد علمانى لتخليد كبار رجال الأمة... وبالفعل، خصص المكان لإستقبال رفات العظماء. وذلك حتى سنة 1806، حين قرر نابليون إعادة تكريس المكان كنيسة لاهوتية. إلا انه أعيد تخصيصه كمقبرة للعظماء منذ سنة 1885 والى يومنا هذا, والمعبد (العلمانى) ضخم جدا، ويتجاوز طوله المائة متر وارتفاعه الثمانين متر، وهو ذو قبة ضخمه ترتكز على اربعة عشر عمودا ، فى حين يرتكز سقفه على أثنى عشر عمودا... وهو يضم رفات ورماد عدد من المفكرين والعلماء والسياسيين (جان جاك روسو، إميل زولا، فولتير ، كارنو ، ميرابو ، جان مولان ... ).ويقع البانثيون فى الميدان الذى يحمل نفس الإسم، فى الحى اللاتينى الشهير، قرب مكتبة سانت جنفيف التى تضم اكثر من مليونين وسبعمائة الف مخطوطة ومطبوعة، وغير بعيد من جامعة السوربون، وفى مواجهة حديقة لوكسمبورغ.
الباستيل 





لم يبق من سجن الباستيّ - الذى أتفق على كتابته بالباستيل باللغة العربية - أى أثر سوى محيطه المحفور على حجارة الميدان المسمي بإسمه ، وبعض من حجارة أساساته التى يمكن رؤيتها فى محطة من محطات المترو (الخط رقم 5), وكان قد تم تشييد السجن مابين سنوات 1267 و 1282 لحماية باب المدينة ناحية باب سانت انطوان من هجمات الإنجليز ؛ .. لتتحول القلعة شيئا فشيئا الى قصر ضخم ذو ثمانية أبراج، ورغم ذلك فقد سقط ست مرات فى سبع حصارات. ثم تحول الى سجن مخصص بشكل رئيسي لحبس اؤلئك ممن تجاسروا على الإساءة الى الملك, ولم يكن سجن الباستيّ أكثر سوءا من سجن لاكونسيرجري، أو سجن الشاتليه ، إذ نعم نزلائه الأغنياء بحجرات (مؤثثة) ، ووجبات شهية ، وبرفقة خدمهم الخاصين, وكانت الحكومة قد أصدرت أمرها بهدم السجن قبل إسبوعين فقط من قيام الباريسيين بهدمه فى 14 يوليو 1789 (الثورة الفرنسية) ، ولم يعثر الثائرين فى زنزاناته إلا على سبع سجناء من بينهم سجين سياسي واحد فقط, وأثري المواطن (بالوا) المكلف بعملية الهدم ، ببيعه للحجارة لمقاولى البناء ، أو بنحتها على شكل (سجن باستيّ) صغير وبيعها كتذكارات للمواطنيين ؛ وأهدت الدولة مفتاح السجن للرئيس الأمريكى جورج واشنطن, وتخلى عن مشروع نابليون بتزيين الميدان بفيل من البرونز يبلغ ارتفاعه ستة أمتار ، إلا ان القاعدة البنائية أستخدمت فى إقامة معماد يوليو الموجود حتى الآن ، تكريما لضحايا ثورة عام 1820, وبالميدان الدائرى الفسيح والمزدحم بالمطاعم والمقاهى والنوادى الليلية ، توجد أوبرا الباستيّ ، وهى احدث مسرح غنائي ضخم فى العاصمة ، إذ أفتتحت فى 14/7/1989 (أى فى الذكرى المأوية الثانية لسقوط سجن الباستيّ) ، وهى تتسع لـ 2700 متفرج. 

قوس لاديفانص 





قوس لاديفانص الكبير من أحدث معالم باريس (1989) وكان قد تم إفتتاحه رسميا بمناسبة الذكرى المئوية الثانية لإنطلاقة الثورة الفرنسية وإعلان حقوق الإنسان, وهو تحفة هندسيه ترمز لـ ( نافذه مفتوحة على البشرية), وتستطيع بفضل المصاعد الكهربائية الصعود حتى السطح الواقع على إرتفاع 110 مترا حيث يمكنك إلقاء نظرة (بانوراميه) على باريس التاريخية, وللعلم، فإن القوس مقر لمنضمة (الأخوّة) الهادفة الى تعميق مفهوم حقوق الإنسان ومفهوم الديموقراطية فى فرنسا والعالم، وذلك بفضل المعارض والمظاهرات الفنية والثقافية, وهو يقع فى منطقة لاديفانص ذات المعمارية الحديثة، والمخصصة بالدرجة الأولى لمقار الشركات الكبري ومراكز الأعمال التجارية والإقتصادية (لتقليل الضغط على مركز باريس التاريخية). وتتجاوز مساحة لاديفانص 120 هكتارا. وقد بدأ العمل فيها عام 1955, وتواجه القوس ساحة ضخمة مخصصة للمشاة يبلغ طولها 120 مترا وعرضها 250 مترا، وهى تنتشر على شكل حديقة معلقة حتى نهر السين ، وتقع تحتها شبكة مواصلات معقدة (مترو وطرق وقطارات). وكثير ما تستغل الساحة فى إقامة بعض المظاهرات الفنية والثقافية والتجارية, صيفا، تتم فى النافورة المائية الواقعة فى الساحة إقامة عروض فنية بالصوت والضوء، حيث تتراقص المياه والألوان على إيقاعات الموسيقى الكلاسيكية, حين تكون مواجها للقوس، ستلاحظ يمينا وجود مبني يشبه القوقعة الضخمة، هو الكنيت CNIT، والذى بالإضافة الى وجود بعض المحلات التجارية الهامة والفنادق والمقاهى ، مقر لإقامة عدد من المعارض الدولية الدورية الهامة, أما يسارا فمركز تجارى ضخم ، يضم عدد من اهم المحلات التجارية والمطاعم والمعارض التجارية الصغيرة.

غابة بولونيا 

**كانت مخبأ للعصابات، الى أن قرر هنرى الثانى أحاطتها بثمانية بوابات (فى 1556)، ثم وأثناء الثورة أصبحت من جديد المكان المفضل للمطاردين والفقراء وقطاع الطرق هروبا من السلطات، وفى سنة 1815 أقامت الجيوش الروسية والإنجليزية معسكراتها فيها، وأفسدت مساحات ضخمة منها، مما أستدعى إعادة تشجيرها فى مرحلة لاحقة, فى سنة 1852، تنازل نابليون الثالث عن الغابة للمدينة، وتم هدم السور المحيط بها أثناء إعادة تخطيط باريس تحت إشراف البارون هوسمان ، وتعبيد 95 كلم. متر من الطرق، وحفر البحيرات، وتشييد ساحة سباق الخيول (لونغ شامب) وإنشاء عدد من المحلات والأكشاك الصغيرة، وحديقة الإكليماتاسيون, وأصبحت الغابة ملتقى النخبة الأرستقراطية والبرجوازية الصغيرة. وبعد سنة 1870 ، تم بناء ساحة ثانية لسباق الخيول (هى ساحة اوتاى) ... وفى مرحلة حديثة نسبيا - وبعد إنشاء الطريق الدائرى المحيط بباريس (البريفريك)- شيد ملعب الأمراء ، وهو مع ستاد دو فرانص من أشهر ملاعب كرة القدم والرغبي ... وتمت فى كلاهما بعض من مبارايات كأس العالم لكرة القدم سنة 1998, ويمكن إعتبار غابتي بولونيا وفانسن كمصنعين ضخمين لإنتاج الأوكسوجين اللازم للحياة ، حتى (تتنفس) المدينة ... وفى الغابة، أو على مقربة منها عدد من المعالم المعروفة:
متحف الفنون الشعبية.Musée National des Arts et Traditions Populaire: مخصص بالدرجة الأولى لإعطاء فكرة واضحة عن الحياة الإجتماعية قبل حلول الثورة الصناعية ، ووصف الوسط البيئى حينها ، ثم قدوم الوسائل التقنية التى سمحت للمواطن بالسيطرة على المصادر الطبيعية وإستغلالها.
حديقة الباغاتل: Parc de Bagatelle:كانت فى البداية عبارة عن مبنى صغير يرجع الى سنة 1720 بناه مريشال إسترس لزوجته, إلا أن البيت أهمل، فأشتراه كونت أرتوا - الذى سيصبح شارل العاشر فيما بعد - وبسبب سخرية نسيبته مارى أنطوانيت، راهنها على قيامه بتشييد بيت جديد في فترة قصيرة جدا : أقل من ثلاثة أشهر ... وربح الرهان, والباغاتل التى أصبحت ملك للمدينة منذ عام 1905، حديقة جميلة جدا، تقام فيها زراعة وعرض أجمل الزهور، وهى تضم عدد من الأماكن المخصصة لأنواع النبات: كالمرآة اليابانية، وحديقة السوسن، وقسم النباتات المعمرة، والحديقة الفرنسية.
ساحة الفروسية: أوتاى Hippodrome d'Autuil: مخصصة بالدرجة الأولى لسباقات قفز الحواجز، وفيها تقام سنويا مسابقة رئيس الجمهورية، بالإضافة الى إسبوع الفروسية الباريسي (ثالث أسبوع من شهر يونيو)، و جائزة الخريف (في أول نوفمبر).
ساحة التنس: رولان غاروس: Roland Garros: من أشهر ملاعب رياضة كرة التنس في العالم، وتقام فيها سنويا مسابقة كأس رولان غاروس الدولية التي يتنافس فيها كبار لاعبي كرة المضرب من جميع أنحاء العالم (من النصف الأخير من شهر مايو إلى النصف الأول من شهر يونيو).

غابة فانسن




*
*تقق غابة فانسن قرب باريس، وتبدأ خلف قصر فانسن مباشرة، وتنتشر على مساحة 929 هكتارا (أكثر من 146 ألف شجرة) وهى ببحيراتها الصناعية الثلاثة مكان نزهة ممتعه... إذ يمكن الزائر إستئجار قارب صغير، أو دراجة... وفى الغابة وقربها بعض المعالم التي تستحق الزيارة.
حديقة الزهور: Parc Floral: تنتشر على مساحة 25 هكتارا وتضم عدد من الشاليهات المخصصة لمختلف أنواع الورود والنباتات، بالإضافة إلى ساحات ألعاب تناسب الأطفال حتى سن العاشرة، وعدد من المقاهى والمطاعم... وتقام فى الحديقة بصورة دورية بعض المعارض الفنية والزراعية والتجارية التى يتردد عليها أكثر من مليون زائر فى العام, وتقع خلف الحديقة ساحات فانسن لمسابقات الخيول التى تتم فيها المراهنات وعروض الفروسية، كما يوجد بها واحد من أكبر نوادى الفروسية فى العاصمة، وهو ينظم دورات تدريبية للكبار والصغار من عشاق الخيول.
قصر فانسن: Château de Vincennes: شيد أول جزء من القصر فى أيام فيليب أوغوست وقام القديس لويس بتشييد الكنيسة الصغيرة الموجودة داخله، فى حين شيدت القلعة ايام فيليب السادس وتواصل العمل فيها أيام جان لوبون (الطيب) وانتهت أيام شارل الخامس، الذي ولد في القصر عام 1270.
وفى عام 1652، وبتولي مازاران حكم فانسن ، تم بناء جناح لإقامة الملك والملكة ، أمضي فيه الملك الشاب لويس 14 شهر العسل, من بداية القرن السادس عشر وحتى عام 1783، وبسبب نبذ الملوك للإقامة فى القصر ، تحول الجناح الملكي إلى سجن من نوع خاص (خاص بالفلاسفة والفنانين)... إذ كانت الإقامة فيه أكثر لطفا من سجن الباستيل الشهير. وتحت حكم نابليون بونابرت ، تحول القصر الى قلعة عسكرية هامة ، فدعمت أبراجه وحوائطه ، وزود بعدد من المدافع لحمايته ... ثم تحول من جديد إلى سجن رسمي, في سنة 1860، تنازل نابليون عن القصر والأراضي المحيطة به لصالح مدينة فانسن ليتحول منذها الى ملك عام، ولتقسم أجزاء من الغابة المجاورة له إلى مجموعة من الحدائق المفتوحة للجمهور، وتحول القصر أيام الاحتلال الألماني قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية الى مقر من مقرات قيادة الإحتلال.
حديقة الحيوان: Zoo de Vincennes: تقع فى الغابة وتبلغ مساحتها 14 هكتارا وتضم قرابة 500 حيوان و600 طير، وتتميز بصخرتها الصناعية البالغ ارتفاعها 70 مترا, وتوجد على مقربة من حديقة الحيوان مساحة من الغابة مخصصة لأكبر مدن ملاهي باريس ، (خلال الفترة من بداية شهر مايو والى نهاية شهر يونيو من كل عام ، لتنتقل بعدها إلى غابة بولونيا وشتاءا إلى حديقة التويلرى وسط باريس).
متحف الفنون الأفريقية: ويقع فى مواجهة حديقة الحيوان، وهو مخصص لفنون المستعمرات القديمة في شمال إفريقيا والمحيطات... ويختص الطابق الثاني فيه بدول المغرب العربي.. كما يمكن فيه زيارة أحواض الأحياء المائية الخاصة بالمناطق الحارة بما فيها التماسيح وعدد من الزواحف الأخرى. *
​


----------



## Boutros Popos (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*قصر فرساي 





**فى البداية (1624) كان ما يعرف اليوم باسم قصر فرساي عبارة عن مكان انطلاق حملات الصيد الملكية في عهد لويس 12؛ إلا أن لويس 14 قرر لأسباب سياسية هجرة باريس، وتغيير محل الصيد البسيط إلى القصر الرائع المعروف اليوم، وبحيث قام المهندس (لوفو) في عام 1668 بمضاعفة مساحة المكان وبناء الواجهة العريضة (850 مترا) المواجهة للحديقة؛ واستمرت أعمال توسيع القصر فترة طويلة تحت إشراف عدد آخر من المهندسين وفى عهود ملوك آخرين.. ودفعت أحداث عام 1789 (الثورة الفرنسية) بالأسرة المالكة إلى العودة إلى باريس، وسقط القصر فى عب الإهمال الكامل وتعرض تكرارا للسلب والنهب، وفقد بعض من تحفه الفنية وذلك حتى سنة 1837 لما قرر لويس فيليب القيام بصيانته وتخصيصه متحفا للتاريخ الفرنسي. 
ويشغل متحف التاريخ 11 قاعة مخصصة للويس 12 ولويس 14، بالإضافة إلى الأوبرا التي بنيت خصيصا بمناسبة زواج لويس 16 بماري أنطوانيت، مع كنيسة جميلة؛ كما يضم عدد من الصالونات الضخمة والفخمة كصالون هرقل، وشقة الملكة التى تضم 6 صالونات.... وفيه أيضا ممر المرايا الذي تم تنفيذه عام 1678 (المهندس هارودوان-مانسار) والذي يعتبر تحفة فنية رائعة الجمال: ويبلغ طول الممر 75 مترا وعرضه 10 أمتار وتزين سقفه لوحات تمثل الانتصارات الفرنسية... وهو يضم 17 نافذة مطلة على الحديقة (كل نافذة فى مواجهة مرآة) وقد كانت تتم إضاءته أيام لويس 14 بثلاثة آلاف شمعة, ويضم القصر أيضا صالونى الحرب والسلام, أما حديقة القصر، التى أشرف على تنفيذها المهندس الشهير (لونوتر)، فأفضل مثال لتصميم الحدائق الفرنسية، وهى تشغل 100 هكتار وتضم كثير من النافورات اشهرها نافورة ديان؛ دون نسيان حوض ابوللو المواجه للقصر, وتزين ممرات الحديقة مجموعة تماثيل لمشاهير فرنسا، بالإضافة إلى بحيرتها التي يتجاوز عرضها الستين مترا وطولها الكيلومترين, وفى زاوية من زوايا الحديقة، يوجد قصر تريانو الكبير (1687) الذى صممه مانسار على نمط القصور الإيطالية، والذى كان لويس 14 يحبذ الإقامة فيه، والقصر ذو طابق واحد ويضم مجموعة من الشقق الملكية الفخمة.
اما قصر تريانو الصغير فقد شيد عام 1762 بناء على تعليمات لويس 15، وظل يعتبر كقصر عشيقة الملك (مدام دو بومبادور) التى توفيت فى المكان سنة 1764، ليصبح منذها مكان الملك المفضل، حيث كان يمضي معظم اوقات فراغه قرب (كونتيسة بيري). ثم منح نابليون القصر لأخته بولين.... وفيه يوجد أثاث الملكة ماري انطوانيت, ويوجد فى الحديقة الصغيرة المحيطة (معبدالحب)، ذو القبة المرتكزة على 12 عمودا يوجد تحتها مباشرة تمثال جميل يرمز للحب، وكانت ماري انطوانيت تحب كثيرا التنزه فيه, وكان قصر فرساى محل لعدد من الأحداث التاريخية الهامة، فمنه انطلقت اولي شرارات الثورة (1789)، وكانت مدينة فرساي أثناء الحرب البروسية - الفرنسية (1871) مقر قيادة القوات الألمانية، وفى القصر، توّج وليم الأول (الألمانى) إمبراطورا (18/1/1871)، كما كان القصر مقر مجلس النواب أثناء حقبة الجمهورية الثالثة (حتى 1879)، وفيه وقعت معاهدة فرساي الشهيرة بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى (1919).. أيضا كانت مدينة فرساى مقر القيادة العامة لقوات الحلفاء أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية وتحديدا مابين سنة 1944 و سنة 1945.
يمكن الوصول إلى فرساى إنطلاقا من باريس بالقطارات: 
من محطة قطارات سان لازار Saint Lazare
من محطة قطارات اوسترليتو Austerlitz
من محطة قطارات مونبرناس Montparnasse
وبالمترو والحافلات: المترو حتى نهاية الخط رقم 9 - محطة Pont De Sévre - ثم استقلال الحافلة رقم 171 حتى القصر. 
*​*
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود اكتر من راائع
واستفدت كتير من معلوماتك
اكتر ما بستفيد من الكلية كمان
هههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى ليك كتيييير
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## Boutros Popos (29 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا سندريلا
ربنا يبركك​


----------



## Boutros Popos (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*معالم اليونان السياحية*



*أهم معالم رودس السياحية

إذا كان الوقت الذي تحت تصرفكم لزيارة جزيرة رودس محدوداَ جداَ، كساعات قليلة أو يوم واحد، نقترح عليكم زيارة أبرز المعالم السياحية وهي التالية:*


*



**



*​



*مدينة رودس القروسطية (المدينة القديمة)

داخل حيطان المدينة القروسطية، تظن بأن الوقت قد توقف منذ قرون عديدة. طرق ضيقة، متاحف، معابد قديمة، مساكن الفرسان، مدافع وجدران عالية، وعلى القمة ارتفعت قلعة القائد الأعلى لفرسان القديس يوحنا، كل هذه المعالم تخلق جو ساحر يعيدكم إلى عهود قديمة في سنة 1988، أعلنت منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والعلم والثقافة (اليونسكو) إنضمام المدينة القروسطية إلى مواقع التراث العالمي. إن مدينة رودس القديمة لديها طابع معماري فريد ينتمي إلى فترات تاريخيّة مختلفة وأهمها فترة فرسان القديس يوحنا. أما اليوم، فهي قطعة حية من المدينة الجديدة تشهد نشاطات تجارية، سياحيّة و ترفيهيّة وتشمل أيضّا مناطق سكنية.*


*



**



*​



*مدينة رودس الجديدة

مدينة رودس الجديدة هي من أجمل مدن العالم وجسر حي يربط بين الحاضر والماضي. تمتد مدينة رودس الجديدة خارج الحيطان القروسطية وتتميز بكونها منتجع عالمي عصري يحتوي على بنايات عامة مهيبة، شوارع عريضة، فنادق فاخرة ومركز تجاري حي كبير. أيضاَ، يوجد هناك مدخل ميناء " ماندراكي" وغزلانه البرونزية الإثنين، وهو المكان حيث يعتقد بأنه ارتفع تمثال رودس العملاق، أحد عجائب الدنيا السبع. إن مدينة رودس الجديدة هي اليوم مدينة نجحت في جمع تقاليد القرون الوسطى والماضي المجيد إلى النمو الاقتصادي الحديث ونمط الحياة العصرية السريع.*


*



**



*​



*قلعة رودس تلة مونتي سميث

تسمى تلة القديس ستيفانوس أيضاَ بتلة مونتي سميث، على إسم الأميرال الإنجليزي الذي عبر الجزيرة في سنة 1802. في داخل المنتزه الأثري الجميل، تحفظ معالم الميدان الهليني الذي تم بناؤه في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد وحيث كانت تقام المباريات الرياضية المعروفة بالأليون، وهي أكبر وأهم إحتقال كان ينظمه سكان رودس القدماء على شرف الإله إيليوس (إله الشمس). قرب الميدان القديم يوجد مسرح مكشوف صغير مصنوع من الرخام وقد تم ترميمه بحيث أنه يقام فيه، اليوم كما في السنين القديمة، أمسيات موسيقية عريقة. يرتفع على قمة التلة معبد أبولو بيثيوس، إله الشباب والجمال عند الإغريق وحامي المدينة. يقدم هذا الموقع منظر بانورامي للمدينة والبحر وغروب شمس ساحر لا يفوت.*


*



**



*​



*ليندوس قلعة ليندوس

تعتبر قرية ليندوس الجميلة من أروع معالم رودس الأثرية. تقع في القسم الشرقي من الجزيرة، على بعد 55 كم من مدينة رودس، وتعد ليندوس من الأماكن الأكثر خلابة في رودس اليوم. بنيت على شكل مدرج على تلة القلعة، وأطلالها، التي تحفظ حتى اليوم والتي تتميز بالمنازل البيضاء، بالباحات المرصوفة بالفسيفساء وبعدد لا يحصى من الإكتشافات اللأثرية، تستمتع بجذب عدد كبير من الزوار. أمَا القلعة القديمة التي ترتفع فوق التلة، فهي من الأماكن الأثرية الأكثر فتنة في اليونان. وتتباهى ليندوس أيضَا باحتيازها على شط بحر يعتبر من اجمل شواطئ الجزيرة.*


*



**



*​



*إياليسوس قلعة إياليسوس

في القسم الغربي من الجزيرة، تتنافس إياليسوس وكاميروس مع ليندوس على العدد الاكبر من الزوار والمعالم الأثرية. بالإضافة إلى حتيائها على إكتشافات تاريخية مهمة مثل قلعة إياليسوس، معبد أثينا، بقايا الحصن القروسطي والمدفن الكبير القديم، تعتبر إياليسوس من المناطق السياحية الأكثر تطوراّ في رودس.*


*



**



*​



*واد الفراشات

هو من الأماكن الأكثر سحراَ في اليونان. تقدم آلاف الفراشات الملونة مشهد خلاب يصعب على زائرين المنطقة نسيانه. تقع منطقة الفراشات الشهيرة على بعد 35 كم من مدينة رودس، في القسم الغربي من الجزيرة، وهي منطقة سهلية منخفضة غنية بالنباتات، يجتازها نهر صغير مع جسوره الخشبية. تلجئ الفراشات إلى هذا الواد من 15 يونيو من أجل التناسل وتغادر في 30 سبتمبر.*


*



**



*​


----------



## Elita (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا الك 

يعطيك العافيه
*​


----------



## Boutros Popos (2 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسى يا اليتى
ربنا يبركك​


----------



## وليم تل (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا بطرس
على الموسوعة السياحية الرائعة
ودمت بود
​


----------

